#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Виная и Обеты Бодхисаттвы

## Raudex

> ...И на основании этого, а также на массовом не проявлении того, что надо проявлять - например, сиддхи, делаю вывод.


В Винае нашей нашёл запрет для бхиккху на демонстрацию иддхи мирянам (там история как один монах летал над домом что б мирянин ему накидал посытнее жратвы, Будда ясное дело его пожурил жоско), в этой связи мне странно почему вообще так получилось что от монахов ваджраяны ждут демонстраций, а они, как я понимаю, охотно это проделывают (если конечно это не эффективное обдурение)?

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (13.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.07.2012), Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (13.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В Винае нашей нашёл запрет для бхиккху на демонстрацию иддхи мирянам (там история как один монах летал над домом что б мирянин ему накидал посытнее жратвы, Будда ясное дело его пожурил жоско), в этой связи мне странно почему вообще так получилось что от монахов ваджраяны ждут демонстраций, а они, как я понимаю, охотно это проделывают (если конечно это не эффективное обдурение)?


Ждут, как я понимаю не от монахов (им то понятно что не положено), а от йогинов без монашеских посвящений.

----------


## Ондрий

> В Винае нашей нашёл запрет для бхиккху на демонстрацию иддхи мирянам (там история как один монах летал над домом что б мирянин ему накидал посытнее жратвы, Будда ясное дело его пожурил жоско), в этой связи мне странно почему вообще так получилось что от монахов ваджраяны ждут демонстраций, а они, как я понимаю, охотно это проделывают (если конечно это не эффективное обдурение)?


Не надо путать 2 разные ситуации. Демонстрация сиддхи своим ученикам отличается от паясничения на публику, вызывая нездоровый интерес. Будда проявлял бесчисленное кол-во сиддхи и обычным людям и монахам.

----------


## Raudex

> Не надо путать 2 разные ситуации. Демонстрация сиддхи своим ученикам отличается от паясничения на публику, вызывая нездоровый интерес. Будда проявлял бесчисленное кол-во сиддхи и обычным людям и монахам.


Не, я не путаю, просто не упомянул что другим монахам и саманерам можно демонстрировать, но вот мирянам ни ни, будь они ученики или просто на шум сбежались.
Ну а Будда это Будда, ему всяко можно...

----------

Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не, я не путаю, просто не упомянул что другим монахам и саманерам можно демонстрировать, но вот мирянам ни ни, будь они ученики или просто на шум сбежались.
> Ну а Будда это Будда, ему всяко можно...


Путаете как минимум традиции. Ваджраяна основана на сиддхи. Их демонстрируют ученикам, миряне они или нет.

----------

Вантус (13.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Не, я не путаю, просто не упомянул что другим монахам и саманерам можно демонстрировать, но вот мирянам ни ни, будь они ученики или просто на шум сбежались.
> Ну а Будда это Будда, ему всяко можно...


В дзэн, показывать чудеса, тоже считается дурным тоном и фокусничеством. Будда, насколько помню, чудеса тоже не всем подряд показывал, а тем аскетам у кого с чудесами все в порядке было.

----------


## Вантус

> В дзэн, показывать чудеса, тоже считается дурным тоном и фокусничеством. Будда, насколько помню, чудеса тоже не всем подряд показывал, а тем аскетам у кого с чудесами все в порядке было.


Только есть такое правило, вторичный обет бодхисаттвы:



> (12) Не использовать сверхъестественные способности или магию.
> 
> Некоторые ситуации требуют особых способов помощи другим, таких как использование сверхъестественных способностей (rdzu-'phrul). Если у нас они есть, но мы не используем их, когда они были бы уместны и действенны, мы наносим ущерб нашей способности быть полезными. Мы пытаемся использовать любые таланты, способности и достижения, которые у нас есть, для помощи другим.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.08.2012), Ондрий (13.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Только есть такое правило, вторичный обет бодхисаттвы:


Человек написал "насколько помню".  Ну подумаешь, что ничего не помнит, а ты сразу проявляешь гордость в знаниях, демонстрируешь их, смущаешь и обижаешь этим.

----------


## Raudex

> Путаете как минимум традиции. Ваджраяна основана на сиддхи. Их демонстрируют ученикам, миряне они или нет.


Не, не путаю, и не пытаюсь наехать со своей колокольни, я пытаюсь разобраться, доселе всякое моё знакомство к муласарвастивадинской винае меня приводит к пониманию что они в общем то похожи, и есть у меня даже подозрение что у вас тоже есть такой запрет, просто о нём либо не знают либо не говорят, но другое дело что похоже у вас её соблюдение ушло на второй третий план, как и монашество вообще.

----------

Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (13.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не, не путаю, и не пытаюсь наехать со своей колокольни, я пытаюсь разобраться, доселе всякое моё знакомство к муласарвастивадинской винае меня приводит к пониманию что они в общем то похожи,


Если хотите разобраться - читайте что пишут не смещая контекста обсуждения. Повторяю еще раз - тантра основана на сиддхи, их демонстрируют своим ученикам и обучают им, если речь идет о реальной практике тантры. Монахам запрещено их демонстрировать не в любых условиях.




> и есть у меня даже подозрение что у вас тоже есть такой запрет, просто о нём либо не знают либо не говорят, но другое дело что похоже у вас её соблюдение ушло на второй третий план, как и монашество вообще.


ну это спишем на незнание предмета или желание принизить тибецкую монашескую традицию.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Если каждый будет заниматься *своей* традицией, вместо того чтобы годами писать только обличения, то возможно число достигших успеха будет немного больше.


ну вы тут не правы, лишняя авторитеная инфа, если она проливает свет на спорные вопросы, не лишняя, а полезна тем что что обозначает более чётко различия. То как Волк к пытается вас чесать нашей гребёнкой я честно говоря тоже не особо одобряю, но так получается как мне кажется как раз потому что до сих пор нет чёткого понимание что "наше", а что "ваше" и почему так.
Понятно что мне тут нимкто не скажет есть в вашей Винае такое правило, но что например нечто ставят выше её - вполне ответ на мой вопрос.
В этой связи второй вопрос - почему это так?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> ну это спишем на незнание предмета или желание принизить тибецкую монашескую традицию.


Ну это вы зря, я никогда не стану ругать монахов за нарушения, если они действительно знают что что-либо запретно и просто не могут по каким то причинам не нарушать.
Но когда нарушают ошибочно считая что правила никакого нет и поступать таким образом можно - это требует некоторого разбора.
И вообще вы зря становитесь в напряжённую позу, у меня нет намерения никого унижать или срывать покровы, мне разобраться хочется.

----------

Дубинин (13.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Понятно что мне тут нимкто не скажет есть в вашей Винае такое правило, но что например нечто ставят выше её - вполне ответ на мой вопрос.
> В этой связи второй вопрос - почему это так?


Потому что обеты боддхисаттвы приоритетнее.

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Потому что обеты боддхисаттвы приоритетнее.


почему это так? сошлитесь пожалуйста на вескую аргументацию этого факта?

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> ну вы тут не правы, лишняя авторитеная инфа, если она проливает свет на спорные вопросы, не лишняя, а полезна тем что что обозначает более чётко различия. То как Волк к пытается вас чесать нашей гребёнкой я честно говоря тоже не особо одобряю, но так получается как мне кажется как раз потому что до сих пор нет чёткого понимание что "наше", а что "ваше" и почему так.
> Понятно что мне тут нимкто не скажет есть в вашей Винае такое правило, но что например нечто ставят выше её - вполне ответ на мой вопрос.
> В этой связи второй вопрос - почему это так?


Что так? Почему виная ставиться ниже иных наблюдаемых действий? Так это нормально. Обеты бодхисаттвы выше винаи и обетов пратимокши. Обеты тантры выше чем обеты бодхисаттвы. Такова традиция.

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> почему это так? сошлитесь пожалуйста на вескую аргументацию этого факта?


Благо многих важнее блага одного.
+))) а не потому, что такова традиция)))
у каннибалов тоже может быть такое объяснение, например, что у нас такая традиция. В буддизме это  не годится

----------


## Ондрий

> Но когда нарушают ошибочно считая что правила никакого нет и поступать таким образом можно - это требует некоторого разбора.


мне кажется, что мы расходимся в предмете обсуждения? Или я ошибаюсь? Попробую с другого бока:
- по муласарвастивада я вас не могу, к сожалению, проконсультировать - не в теме. Но видимо принципиальных отличий от вашей нет.
- есть традиция иерархий обязательств.
- если так случается, что некто должен соблюсти обет который идет в противоречие с более "низкими" - он их должен нарушить или совершит падение, согласно этим "более высшим" обетам.
- если это касается винаи - он обязан снять монашеские обеты. И это делается.

личные же нарушения, не связанные с необходимостью практики мы обсуждать не будем, это вовсе иной вопрос.

что касается демонстрации сиддхи монахами в рамках практики тантры - вы зря беспокоитесь, все об этом только читали, но никто не видел)))) Т.о. можно констатировать, что тибецкие монахи винаю не нарушают, сиддхи не демонстрируют (о причинах не будем)

Насчет Будды Шакьямуни и демонстрации им сиддхи. Неверно считать, что он демонстрировал их только малому собранию людей. Махаянские сутры описывают это иначе - "собрание 12тыс монахов и т.д". Будда демонстрировал много всякого большим собраниям. Но некоторые бывшие дзенцы сутр-то не читали, все по форумам воевали, некогда.

----------

Raudex (13.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Обеты бодхисаттвы выше винаи и обетов пратимокши. Обеты тантры выше чем обеты бодхисаттвы. Такова традиция.


Так получается есть смысл брать только обеты тантры, как самые высшие?

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так получается есть смысл брать только обеты тантры, как самые высшие?


Штука в том, что они не даются без более "низших" включая пратимокшу. Могу сказать, что ситуация требующая нарушения низших обетов в пользу высших довольно редка и это обычно крайне экстремальные моменты. Не думаю, что большинство современных последователей попадают в такие обстоятельства.

----------

Raudex (13.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Так получается есть смысл брать только обеты тантры, как самые высшие?


Не получается. Чем вы ше обеты, тем сложнее их исполнять.
Атиша имел все три, говорил про них так: - никогда не нарушаю обеты Пратимокши, иногда нарушаю обеты боддхисаттвы, но сразу же вижу ошибку и исправляю.
Что же касается нарушения обетов тантры, они сыплются на меня дождем.


Если не иметь запасного варианта ввиде каких нибудь нормально сдержанных обетов, то к концу жизни можно накопить только кучу нарушений тантры.

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Атиша имел все три, говорил про них так: - никогда не нарушаю обеты Пратимокши


А почему тогда Атиша, никогда не нарушал обеты Пратимокши, ведь по иерархии они ниже?
Просто не было прецедентов/слишком легкие для выполнения или тут ещё какая то подоплека?

Просто несказанно красивое место, где он жил:



Но это так, к слову)

----------


## Dron

> А почему тогда Атиша, никогда не нарушал обеты Пратимокши, ведь по иерархии они ниже?
> Просто не было прецедентов или тут ещё какая то подоплека?
> 
> Просто несказанно красивое место, где он жил и работал:
> 
> 
> 
> Но это так, к слову)


Потому что ее исполнять проще, остальное - сложнее.
Иерархия тут в сложности исполнения,  и количестве, скажем так, обретаемых заслуг,а не в том, что кто-то подумал, и решил, что такова у нас теперь будет иерархия.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> А почему тогда Атиша, никогда не нарушал обеты Пратимокши, ведь по иерархии они ниже?
> Просто не было прецедентов/слишком легкие для выполнения или тут ещё какая то подоплека?


Так я ж говорю - видимо не было необхоимости, не попадал в такие довольно экзотические ситуации. Ну и роль Атишы была как раз в восстановлении винаи и монастырской традиции Наланды, целенаправленное указание на необходимость возврата к истинным целям буддийской дхармы, идеала Бодхисаттвы, т.к. существовал сильный перекос в область тантры/магии и т.д. без учета собственно Пути. 

Похожую роль выполнил Цонкапа с его "реформами", которые в общем-то реформами не были. Гений Цонкапы больше проявляется в его роли как пандиты, систематизировавшего воззрения, очистившего их от ложных взглядов в той мере как ему представлялось.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Штука в том, что они не даются без более "низших" включая пратимокшу.


Штука в том, что иногда даются, или давно когда-то давались, даже понятие такое существует - средний личность для практики тантры, что означает практикующего тантру без бодхичитты.

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Такова традиция.





> Благо многих важнее блага одного.
>  +))) а не потому, что такова традиция)))


То есть Винаю при несоответствии данным обетам задвигают? Или отказываются от монашества?
upd: (извиняюсь не вчитался) 


> - если это касается винаи - он обязан снять монашеские обеты. И это делается.


всегда? или возможны варианты? я так понимаю у вас бодхиствовские обеты все берут, поголовно, и монахи выходит тоже?

----------


## Dron

> То есть Винаю при несоответствии данным обетам задвигают? Или отказываются от монашества?
> upd: (извиняюсь не вчитался) 
> всегда? или возможны варианты? я так понимаю у вас бодхиствовские обеты все берут, поголовно, и монахи выходит тоже?


Нарушают. Когда речь о спасении жизни многих путем своей, если желают выполнить обет боддхисаттвы- выполняют (правда, этот момент касается только арья боддхисаттв.) 
Обет боддхисаттвы монах может и не брать, и идти путем Средней личности..

----------


## Джыш

> Обет боддхисаттвы монах может и не брать, и идти путем Средней личности..


О, вот это интересно. Это про монаха в тибетском буддизме? А можно об этом поподробнее?

----------


## Ондрий

> То есть Винаю при несоответствии данным обетам задвигают? Или отказываются от монашества?
> upd: (извиняюсь не вчитался) 
> всегда? или возможны варианты? я так понимаю у вас бодхиствовские обеты все берут, поголовно, и монахи выходит тоже?


Вариантов быть не может, виная либо нарушена либо нет. Если нарушена - параджика. Все классически. Если монах (по классическим требованиям) достигает уровня практики несовместимых с винаей - он обязан снять обеты. Об этом писал Атиша и Цонкапа.

Если речь идет о "плохих" монахах, нарушающих винаю без практических целей - это обычные нарушения последствия которых регламентируются одинаково как у вас. Точнее, НЕ может быть ситуации нарушения, если выполнять все строго - обеты должны сняться до этого, а не нарушаться.

Что касается. принимают ли тиб. монахи обеты бодхисаттвы - это их личное устремление в рамках тех практик, которые они на себя берут, независимо от стандартного образовательного курса в цанид-дацанах. Думаю, что большинство - да.

Опять-таки, нужно сильно умудриться, чтобы обеты бодхисаттвы стали противоречить винае. Довольно нештатная ситуация. Например - как уже писал Вантус - отказ использования иддхи для спасения ж.с. если таковые имеются. Т.е. их еще надо иметь, чтобы нарушить что-то.

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Обет боддхисаттвы монах может и не брать, и идти путем Средней личности..


А путь Средней личности, это о котором в Ламриме говорится? Я читал не очень внимательно и скорее всего ошибаюсь, но сейчас интернет тормозной, так что поисковики, почему то оказываются работать  :Frown:

----------


## Dron

> О, вот это интересно. Это про монаха в тибетском буддизме? А можно об этом поподробнее?


Просто складываем 1+1: среди обетов Пратимокши не обетов Боддхисаттвы, пусть знатоки подтвердят. Но насколько велик процент таких личностей, не знаю, наверное, крайне мал. Если не одного))))))))
Но возможность есть.

----------


## Джыш

> Просто складываем 1+1: среди обетов Пратимокши не обетов Боддхисаттвы, пусть знатоки подтвердят. Но насколько велик процент таких личностей, не знаю, наверное, крайне мал. Если не одного))))))))
> Но возможность есть.


А прибежище они не принимают что-ли? Или есть версии прибежища без обетов бодхисаттвы?

----------


## Raudex

> Вариантов быть не может, виная либо нарушена либо нет. Если нарушена - параджика. Все классически.


Нет, Виная может быть нарушена не фатально (мелкие правила), но всё равно обеты бохисаттв приоритетнее? Параджику мы не берём, там монах просто волшебным образом исчезает и появляется мирянин. Я к тому что если обеты бодхисаттвы есть то как вязть монашеские, они ведь берутся безусловно, а не "если то". Случай когда нарушают по слабости не берём, речь именно что хороший бодхисаттва стрижётся в монахи, он получается врёт что принимает некоторые обеты пратимокши, раз он имеет чёткие намерения нарушить монашьи правила если представится такой случай?


> Опять-таки, нужно сильно умудриться, чтобы обеты бодхисаттвы стали противоречить винае. Довольно нештатная ситуация.


Ну простой пример, вроде есть у вас вторичный обет не отказываться от подарков, монах же не берёт запрещённые предметы (ниссагия), или нельзя отказываться если в гости зовут, а там может самка одинокая укромно затаилась (анията). Или-или.
Кстати вторичные обеты б. тоже выше чем пратимокша?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А прибежище они не принимают что-ли? Или есть версии прибежища без обетов бодхисаттвы?


Полно. По крайней мере описанный Гампопой ритуал принятия Прибежища вроде как не содержит обетов бодхисаттвы (точнее он описывал два варианта, и оба как бы без них)

----------

Джыш (13.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Raudex;490502]


> Нет, Виная может быть нарушена не фатально (мелкие правила), но всё равно обеты бохисаттв приоритетнее?


И хорошо, что может. ВСе обеты хороши, чем больше тем лучше. Есть возможность восстановить- восстанавливай.



> Я к тому что если обеты бодхисаттвы есть то как вязть монашеские, они ведь берутся безусловно, а не "если то".


Хорошо все взвесить и принять решение. Главный момент тут в том, что чел должен быть готовым пожертвовать своим счастьем ради счастья других, последствия неважны. 



> Кстати вторичные обеты б. тоже выше чем пратимокша?





> Вторичные обеты бодхисаттвы заключается в воздержании от сорока шести ошибочных действий (nyes-byas). Эти ошибочные действия подразделяются на семь групп, в соответствии с тем, практике какого из шести далеко ведущих состояний ума (pha-rol-tu phyin-pa, парамита) они наносят ущерб и как они препятствуют нашей способности помогать другим.
> 
> Эти шесть далеко ведущих состояний ума таковы:
> 
> щедрость,
> личная нравственная дисциплина,
> терпение (терпимость),
> радостное усердие (положительный энтузиазм),
> умственная устойчивость (сосредоточенность),
> распознавание (мудрость).


ИМХО, да

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, Виная может быть нарушена не фатально (мелкие правила), но всё равно обеты бохисаттв приоритетнее? Параджику мы не берём, там монах просто волшебным образом исчезает и появляется мирянин. Я к тому что если обеты бодхисаттвы есть то как вязть монашеские, они ведь берутся безусловно, а не "если то". Случай когда нарушают по слабости не берём, речь именно что хороший бодхисаттва стрижётся в монахи, он получается врёт что принимает некоторые обеты пратимокши, раз он имеет чёткие намерения нарушить монашьи правила если представится такой случай?Ну простой пример, вроде есть у вас вторичный обет не отказываться от подарков, монах же не берёт запрещённые предметы (ниссагия), или нельзя отказываться если в гости зовут, а там может самка одинокая укромно затаилась (анията). Или-или.
> Кстати вторичные обеты б. тоже выше чем пратимокша?


Что касается мирян - то обычно миряне принимают и обеты пратимокши (5 обетов) и обеты бодхисаттв. Тантрические - по желанию, но ввиду широкой (к сожалению) распространенности тантры - и их тоже. Сдается мне, что большинство их ежедневно нарушают, но это не фатально, т.к. эти обеты ежедневно восстанавливаются при ежедневной практике, которые всегда начинаются с принятия этих обетов (бодхисаттвы). Нарушения "очищаются" практиками очищения. 

Нарушение одного из 5ти обетов для мирянина требует их повторного принятия от Ламы.
Тантрические - очищаются соответствующими практиками. 
Серьезные нарушения основных тантрических - требует повторного ванга (или самопосвящения после ритрита).
Это, в общем-то, открытая информация.

Что касается ваших вопросов по тонким моментам винаи, я не имею возможности вас проконсультировать, т.к. не монах и не компетентен в вопросах винаи. Думаю, было бы правильно обсуждать это именно между монахами.

----------

Raudex (13.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Маша_ла (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Полно. По крайней мере описанный Гампопой ритуал принятия Прибежища вроде как не содержит обетов бодхисаттвы (точнее он описывал два варианта, и оба как бы без них)


Это линии не от Падмасамбхавы идут значит? В чем тогда, по сути, отличие от хинаянских традиций?

----------


## Dron

> Сдается мне, что большинство их ежедневно нарушают, но это не фатально, т.к. эти обеты ежедневно восстанавливаются при ежедневной практике, которые всегда начинаются с принятия этих обетов (бодхисаттвы). Нарушения "очищаются" практиками очищения.


Если есть все факторы (как у Атиши), то очищаются, да. А чего ж? 
Если нет, то косяки накапливаются.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это линии не от Падмасамбхавы идут значит? В чем тогда, по сути, отличие от хинаянских традиций?


Не от Падмасамбхавы. Вроде из Кадам. Гампопа всёже из кадампы пришел

----------

Джыш (13.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Что касается ваших вопросов по тонким моментам винаи, я не имею возможности вас проконсультировать, т.к. не монах и не компетентен в вопросах винаи. Думаю, было бы правильно обсуждать это именно между монахами.


понимаю. вообще получается непонятка - по идее хороший монах всё соблюдает в совершенстве, если нарушает то он плохой, даже если признания делает регулярно по форме, при этом обещая не нарушать впредь (там именно такая формулировка в признании), а у вас выходит хороший учитель, безупречный бодхисаттва и танрик может вполне быть технически плохим монахом. коробит как то.

----------

Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Что касается мирян - то обычно миряне принимают и обеты пратимокши (5 обетов) и обеты бодхисаттв. Тантрические - по желанию, но ввиду широкой (к сожалению) распространенности тантры - и их тоже. Сдается мне, что большинство их ежедневно нарушают, но это не фатально, т.к. эти обеты ежедневно восстанавливаются при ежедневной практике, которые всегда начинаются с принятия этих обетов (бодхисаттвы).


а у вас панча сиила называю тоже пратимокша? у нас Патимоккха это чисто монашеский свод правил.
у нас панча силу тоже постоянно подновляют, тут разницу я не вижу как раз. Беспокоят именно монахи и как бы двойные (с тантрой - тройные?) стандарты поведения.

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> понимаю. вообще получается непонятка - по идее хороший монах всё соблюдает в совершенстве, если нарушает то он плохой, даже если признания делает регулярно по форме, при этом обещая не нарушать впредь (там именно такая формулировка в признании), а у вас выходит хороший учитель, безупречный бодхисаттва и танрик может вполне быть технически плохим монахом. коробит как то.


Странный вывод. У меня как раз никак не получается  :Smilie: . Я же писал, что по техническим причинам, если таковые воспоследуют, монах оставляет обеты монаха, но не нарушает их. В любом случае, мирянину не следует оценивать винаю монахов и, тем более, давать по ней комментарии другому монаху). Вы задаете вопрос не тому человеку. Надо спрашивать гелонга знатока винаи, а не меня.

В махаяне монашество не является решающим авторитетом (но и не умаляется кончено). Таковым идеалом выступает уже образ Бодхисаттвы. Например, Бодхисаттва Вималакирти (из известной сутры) был мирянин.

Насчет "плохих" монахов которые хорошие бодхисаттвы - вопрос поставлен не корректно. Если для некоторых практик тантры необходимо снимать обеты монаха, то это и делается, чтобы не запятнать себя нарушениями обетов. Занимаются-то этим не от собственной блажи, а по необходимости выполнения предписаний своих практик. Если обеты сняты - он уже не "плохой" монах, он уже никакой не монах и применять термин плохой/хороший уже не к кому.)

----------


## Raudex

> Странный вывод. У меня как раз никак не получается . Я же писал, что по техническим причинам монах оставляет обеты монаха, но не нарушает их.


Почему странный? То есть он , например ради чистоты некоего мелкого правила, временно размонашивается и потом совершает новый постриг, с нулём Васса? Если так то интересно бы узнать примеры таких случаев. У нас никак нельзя временно отставить монашество или отказаться обетов без соответствующего действа, есть процедура входа и выхода, либо ты монах либо не монах. Если у вас иначе - интересно узнать подробности.


> В любом случае, мирянину не следует оценивать винаю монахов и, тем более, давать по ней комментарии другому монаху). Вы задаете вопрос не тому человеку. Надо спрашивать гелонга знатока винаи, а не меня.


да, я слышал что у вас запрет на обсуждение Винаи и она по большей части скрыта. У нас такого нет. Тогда отвечайте конечно так как сочтёте нужным, я пойму. Кстати, давайте вернёмся к параджике. Ещё наклюнулся вопрос: параджика как известно разрушает полностью обеты монаха с невозможностью восстановить их в этой жизни. Если обеты бодхисаттвы требуют решительных действий, например убийство злоумышленника которого, допустим, никакими иными способами остановить не получается, ради спасения кучи безвинного народа. Размонашивание формально требует свидетеля и время на заявление о намерениях. Как герой примера будет выкручиваться?

----------

Дима Н. (21.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Насчет "плохих" монахов которые хорошие бодхисаттвы - вопрос поставлен не корректно. Если для некоторых практик тантры необходимо снимать обеты монаха, то это и делается, чтобы не запятнать себя нарушениями обетов. Занимаются-то этим не от собственной блажи, а по необходимости выполнения предписаний своих практик. Если обеты сняты - он уже не "плохой" монах, он уже никакой не монах и применять термин плохой/хороший уже не к кому.)


Если обеты сняты по всем правилам то никаких вопросов, поступок совершает уже не монах. Это понятно.

----------


## Вантус

> а у вас панча сиила называю тоже пратимокша? у нас Патимоккха это чисто монашеский свод правил.
> у нас панча силу тоже постоянно подновляют, тут разницу я не вижу как раз. Беспокоят именно монахи и как бы двойные (с тантрой - тройные?) стандарты поведения.


Во-первых, даже если монах-бодхисаттва нарушает Винаю в силу требований обетов бодхисаттвы, он будет признаваться в этих нарушениях во время упошадхи. Во-вторых видно, что требования обетов бодхисаттвы направлены исключительно на благо других - т.е. монах имеет право не соблюдать Винаю, только если нет совсем другого выхода и как только необходимость совершить какое-нибудь благое (например, демонстрацию сиддхи для помощи попавшим в беду), но противоречащее Винае проходит, он должен вновь блюсти обеты Винаи. Разумеется, монах не может использовать обеты бодхисаттвы как оправдание противоречащему Винае поведению, направленного на его личную выгоду. Так же и с тантрическими обетами - среди них есть обет соблюдать все три набора обетов - пратимокши, махаяны и тантры. Отступление от обетов пратимокши допустимо только для помощи другим, да и то, не от всех (параджика исключается).
Есть и традиционные особенности - так, например, токдены-монахи не носят монашескую одежду, поскольку они не стригут волосы в силу своих тантрических практик и носят серьги и иные украшения тантриков. Поэтому они не носят традиционные три одежды, полагая, что их длинные волосы и украшения в сочетании с тремя одеждами могут компрометировать монашество как таковое, а носят одежду белого цвета. Остальные же обеты Пратимокши они строго соблюдают.

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Ондрий (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012), Юй Кан (13.07.2012), Яреб (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему странный? То есть он временно размонашивается и потом совершает новый постриг, с нулём Васса? Если так то интересно бы узнать примеры таких случаев. У нас никак нельзя временно отставить монашество или отказаться обетов без соответствующего действа, есть процедура входа и выхода, либо ты монах либо не монах. Если у вас иначе - интересно узнать подробности.


Боюсь вы меня не так поняли. В тиб традиции обеты гелонга если снимаются, то навсегда. Повторно монахом стать нельзя. Примеры случаев - вопрос интимный и касается тантрического гуру и его ученика. Ну скажем, если монах практикуя керим может и хочет продолжить дзогрим с кармамудрой, он должен испросить позволения гуру и если тот сочтет это полезным - то монах снимает обеты и берет супругу. Никто не будет давать объявления в газетах об этих ситуациях и их причинах. Монах может практиковать тантру не занимаясь некоторыми практиками, перенеся их в бардо или сл. жизнь (пример Цонкапы). Случаев снятия обетов - полно. И я думаю в любой традиции так. Но никто не может знать об их истинных причинах. Тем более - я, простой мирянин, не имеющий познаний в винае.




> Если обеты бодхисаттвы требуют решительных действий, например убийство злоумышленника которого, допустим, никакими иными способами остановить не получается, ради спасения кучи безвинного народа. Размонашивание формально требует свидетеля и время на заявление о намерениях. Как герой примера будет выкручиваться?


Без понятия))) Вы опять не того спрашиваете - я не знаток винаи, не положено это. Могу только предположить, но эти мои предположения не много стОят, т.к. реальных примеров убийств монахом кого-то я не знаю, а фантазировать на предмет умозрительных ситуаций не вижу смысла по причинам отсутсвия познаний в винае) Спросите гелонгов знатоков винаи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Во-первых, даже если монах-бодхисаттва нарушает Винаю в силу требований обетов бодхисаттвы, он будет признаваться в этих нарушениях во время упошадхи.Во-вторых видно, что требования обетов бодхисаттвы направлены исключительно на благо других - т.е. монах имеет право не соблюдать Винаю, только если нет совсем другого выхода и как только необходимость совершить какое-нибудь благое (например, демонстрацию сиддхи для помощи попавшим в беду), но противоречащее Винае проходит, он должен вновь блюсти обеты Винаи.


То есть я сделал правильное предположение что он врёт обещая впредь не нарушать Винаю, или есть какая то лазейка в вашей Винае для таких случаев? та самая допустимость нарушений о которой вы сказали выше.


> Есть и традиционные особенности - так, например, токдены-монахи не носят монашескую одежду, поскольку они не стригут волосы в силу своих тантрических практик и носят серьги и иные украшения тантриков. Поэтому они не носят традиционные три одежды, полагая, что их длинные волосы и украшения в сочетании с тремя одеждами могут компрометировать монашество как таковое, а носят одежду белого цвета. Остальные же обеты Пратимокши они строго соблюдают.


А сними как быть? Они же выходит изначально сознательно идут на нарушения (и не стригут и чивару не носят и украшаются), или у них другая Виная?

----------

Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Боюсь вы меня не так поняли. В тиб традиции обеты гелонга если снимаются, то навсегда. Повторно монахом стать нельзя. Примеры случаев - вопрос интимный и касается тантрического гуру и его ученика. Ну скажем, если монах практикуя керим может и хочет продолжить дзогрим с кармамудрой, он должен испросить позволения гуру и если тот сочтет это полезным - то монах снимает обеты и берет супругу. Никто не будет давать объявления в газетах об этих ситуациях и их причинах. Монах может практиковать тантру не занимаясь некоторыми практиками, перенеся их в бардо или сл. жизнь (пример Цонкапы). Случаев снятия обетов - полно. И я думаю в любой традиции так. Но никто не может знать об их истинных причинах. Тем более - я, простой мирянин, не имеющий познаний в винае.


нет, я спрашивал про то как можно временно отставить обеты без россрига? У вас это как-то регламентированно? Просто для меня это странный очень подход, хочу его понять.
Кстати не понятно почему расстригу нельзя стричь заново, в нашей Винае такого точно нет, всё достаточно свободно, а сам вопрос разжёван очень подробно, кого можно стричь, кого нельзя.

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Относительно же того, допустимо ли совершать действия категории параджика, исходя из обетов бодхисаттвы или тантры, существовало несколько мнений. Споры шли еще в Наланде - например, допустимо ли монаху совокупляться с видьей в ходе тантрических ритуалов. Победила точка зрения, которой впоследствии придерживался Атиша - что нет, монаху недопустимо совершать параджика, неважно, из какой мотивации он совершает такой поступок. Хотя легендарный Ра-лоцава придерживался противоположной точки зрения, но она никогда не имела значительного распространения в Тибете и поведение Ра-лоцавы порицалось учеными монахами (один из которых был убит магией Ра-лоцавы, между прочим).

----------

Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.07.2012), Ондрий (13.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> нет, я спрашивал про то как можно временно отставить обеты без россрига? У вас это как-то регламентированно? Просто для меня это странный очень подход, хочу его понять.
> Кстати не понятно почему расстригу нельзя стричь заново, в нашей Винае такого точно нет, всё достаточно свободно, а сам вопрос разжёван очень подробно, кого можно стричь, кого нельзя.


Я нигде не писал о временном оставлении. Если речь идет о возможной параджике - тут вопрос простой, снимаем обеты. Если нет - монах выполнит все необходимые дисциплинарные предписания и все. Почему в тиб. традиции нельзя принять повторно обеты монаха - я, увы, не знаю, т.к. выше уже описал причины этого незнания.

----------


## Raudex

> Я нигде не писал о временном оставлении. Если речь идет о возможной параджике - тут вопрос простой, снимаем обеты. Если нет - монах выполнит все необходимые дисциплинарные предписания и все.


ну как же, вы пишите 


> монах оставляет обеты монаха, но не нарушает их


я это понял что при первом же мельчайшем потенциальном нарушении Винаи он должен полностью выйти из монашества, про временность это я предположил. Либо есть некая непонятная мне процедура временного выхода, что б потом продолжить быть монахом.

----------


## Ондрий

> ну как же, вы пишите 
> я это понял что при первом же мельчайшем потенциальном нарушении Винаи он должен полностью выйти из монашества, про временность это я предположил. Либо есть некая непонятная мне процедура временного выхода, что б потом продолжить быть монахом.


Нет. Я имел ввиду только то, что написал. Иными словами - чтобы не нарушать обеты монаха, будучи во монашестве, если возникает опасность параджики, их снимают. Речь не шла ни о каком временном оставлении. В ситуациях не касающихся параджики - все как у всех, классические дисциплинарные процедуры.

----------


## Raudex

> Нет. Я имел ввиду только то, что написал. Иными словами - чтобы не нарушать обеты монаха, будучи во монашестве, если возникает опасность параджики, их снимают. Речь не шла ни о каком временном оставлении. В ситуациях не касающихся параджики - все как у всех, классические дисциплинарные процедуры.


понял, значит заознательно закладывается возможность нарушений, осталось выяснить вопрос который я выше написал - есть ли для этого какая то оговорка в Винае или монахи идут на сознательную ложь?

----------


## Вантус

> То есть я сделал правильное предположение что он врёт обещая впредь не нарушать Винаю, или есть какая то лазейка в вашей Винае для таких случаев? та самая допустимость нарушений о которой вы сказали выше.


Это надо смотреть комментаторскую традицию Наланды. Сама Виная не имеет вообще ничего тантрическо-бодхисаттвенского в себе, она полностью муласарвастивадинская. Я встречал такие комментаторские тексты о непротиворечивом совмещении обетов трех видов, но не читал их, так как они были мне совершенно неинтересны.



> А сними как быть? Они же выходит изначально сознательно идут на нарушения (и не стригут и чивару не носят и украшаются), или у них другая Виная?


Их действия же направлены на усиление аскетизма (ибо это оскверняющие по природе украшения из человеческой кости, ношение длинных свалявшихся волос - jaTA-makuTa также относится к аскетизму, более того, это широко распространенный у шайвов вид аскетизма), а не на ослабление. Опять же, количество и качество их белых одежд тоже, что и со стандартными тремя одеждами. Виная у них та же самая и отступление они делают, так как вынуждены не стричь волосы во исполнение тантрических правил, а не по своей воле, для облегчения жизни (ношение jaTA-makuTa жизнь не облегчает, а совсем наоборот).

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Иными словами - чтобы не нарушать обеты монаха, будучи во монашестве...


У нас нарушать обеты - не означет только параджику, а всю совокупность правил, потому я и недопонял.

----------

Ондрий (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> понял, значит заознательно закладывается возможность нарушений, осталось выяснить вопрос который я выше написал - есть ли для этого какая то оговорка в Винае или монахи идут на сознательную ложь?


Боюсь, что тут нет сознательных намерений во лжи т.к. принятие обетов бодхисаттвы и обетов винаи не совместны, не взаимозависимы и полностью параллельны. Что первично было принято - вопрос конкретной персоналии.

----------


## Raudex

> Их действия же направлены на усиление аскетизма (ибо это оскверняющие по природе украшения из человеческой кости, ношение длинных свалявшихся волос - jaTA-makuTa также относится к аскетизму, более того, это широко распространенный у шайвов вид аскетизма), а не на ослабление


Это уже аналитика, Виная же свод правил, либо его соблюдают, либо нарушают, а у вас получается принимают на соблюдение, но с оговорками ("если будет такое расклад что пострадают более крутые обеты - нарушу со спокойным серцем"), и раскаиваются потом тоже оговаривась ("обещаю впредь не нарушать, ЕСЛИ...").

----------

Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Боюсь, что тут нет сознательных намерений во лжи т.к. принятие обетов бодхисаттвы и обетов винаи не совместны, не взаимозависимы и полностью параллельны. Что первично было принято - вопрос конкретной персоналии.


если есть понимание что 2 разных морали могут вступить в противоречие, то есть и ложь, имхо.

----------

Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

*Raudex*, скорее всего так. Это был неизбежный баг при слиянии капаликов и монахов Наланды в единое капаломонашеское целое - больно уж непохожие по формальным признакам системы дисциплины. Поэтому решили брать не формальный аспект, а анализировать, на что направлено действие - на ослабление аскетизма или на усиление, и если получалось что на усиление, то считали возможным его совершать.

----------

Raudex (14.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> если есть понимание что 2 разных морали могут вступить в противоречие, то есть и ложь, имхо.


Думаю, слишком вольная трактовка. Монах (или бодхисаттва по отношению к тантре) в будущем может свершать нарушения и без всяких формальных обоснований на предмет более высших обетов. Т.е. он их может нарушить и по причине слабости духа. Любой вменяемый человек тоже должен это понимать, т.к. никто не может прогнозировать как он будет соблюдать принимаемые обеты в будущем. В таком случае, у вас - любое принятие любых обетов становиться ложью, т.к. содержит в себе осознаваемую вероятность их нарушения. Ну или принимать их не приходя в сознание)))

----------


## Raudex

> *Raudex*, скорее всего так. Это был неизбежный баг при слиянии капаликов и монахов Наланды в единое капаломонашеское целое - больно уж непохожие по формальным признакам системы дисциплины. Поэтому решили брать не формальный аспект, а анализировать, на что направлено действие - на ослабление аскетизма или на усиление, и если получалось что на усиление, то считали возможным его совершать.


Анализировать Винаю штука шаткая - она же суть правовой акт. Я считаю что по-правильному надо было просто вносить соответствующие поправки в Винаю, и бак бы пофиксился, конечно править канонический текст не козырно, но раз уж он хинаянский и стало быть не так такой уж краеугольный как скажем у нас, то вполне убедительно было б и понятно, а так выходит что тянется косяк и некрасиво отсвечивает.

----------


## Raudex

> Думаю, слишком вольная трактовка. Монах (или бодхисаттва по отношению к тантре) в будущем может свершать нарушения и без всяких формальных обоснований на предмет более высших обетов. Т.е. он их может нарушить и по причине слабости духа. Любой вменяемый человек тоже должен это понимать, т.к. никто не может прогнозировать как он будет соблюдать принимаемые обеты в будущем. В таком случае, у вас - любое принятие любых обетов становиться ложью, т.к. содержит в себе осознаваемую вероятность их нарушения. Ну или принимать их не приходя в сознание)))


нет, всё таки я повторю что сознательные обусловленные изначально нарушения совсем не тоже что нарушения по слабости, вторые однозначно небагое дело и требуют разбора и последующего деланья выводов (и с ними, кстати говоря, полноправно в один ряд становиться та самая ложь), а первые вроде и не нарушения будто бы, а наоборот, хороший тон.

----------

Дима Н. (21.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Потому что ее исполнять проще, остальное - сложнее.
> Иерархия тут в сложности исполнения,  и количестве, скажем так, обретаемых заслуг,а не в том, что кто-то подумал, и решил, что такова у нас теперь будет иерархия.


не уверен что монашеская брахмачарья сложнее и приносит меньше заслуг чем мелкий вторичный обет бодхисаттвы, так то думаю всё таки "подумали и решили", по совокупности ожидаемой пользы, конечно.

----------

Дима Н. (21.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Возможно, необходимы две вещи - опубликовать муласарвастивадинску винаю и принять всем наследникам Наланды поправки к ней в духе "если среди правил шайва-капалика есть то-то и то-то, то это также допустимо соблюдать", Будда такую возможность же оставлял вроде бы. Проблема правда - у тибетских наландинцев Виная муласарвастивады, а у японских - дефектная линия дхармагуптаки (начиная с определенного момента, японские наследники Наланды массово забили на Винаю вообще, кроме незначительной группы). К тому же, японские наследники Наланды не признают аскетизм капаликов.

----------

Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> не уверен что монашеская брахмачарья приносит меньше заслуг чем мелкий вторичный обет бодхисаттвы, так то думаю всё таки "подумали и решили", по совокупности ожидаемой пользы, конечно.


Считается, что больше, именно поэтому с точки зрения Атиши безусловно нельзя нарушать брахмачарью.

----------


## Raudex

> Возможно, необходимы две вещи - опубликовать муласарвастивадинску винаю и принять всем наследникам Наланды поправки к ней в духе "если среди правил шайва-капалика есть то-то и то-то, то это также допустимо соблюдать", Будда такую возможность же оставлял вроде бы.


Я потому и подумал что вашим, как полноправным потомкам махасангхиков с их древними претензиями на ревизии Винаи, сам бох велел, как говорится...

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, в свое время были дискуссии (уже среди капаликов и самых первых капалобуддистов), а можно ли вообще давать абхишека буддийским монахам. И мне встречались высказывания, что этого не следует делать.

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Проблема правда - у тибетских наландинцев Виная муласарвастивады, а у японских - дефектная линия дхармагуптаки (начиная с определенного момента, японские наследники Наланды массово забили на Винаю вообще, кроме незначительной группы). К тому же, японские наследники Наланды не признают аскетизм капаликов.


Это вопрос формулировки, правки/дополнения можно было бы и отточить, не называя прямо имён и амплуа, а просто оставить грамотные лазейки, для соответствующих случаев на вырост. Как у нас в комментариях есть уточнения мутнных мест Винаи, которые также обязательны к соблюдению, как и нативные правила.

----------


## Raudex

> Вообще, в свое время были дискуссии (уже среди капаликов и самых первых капалобуддистов), а можно ли вообще давать абхишека буддийским монахам. И мне встречались высказывания, что этого не следует делать.


Тоже вариант - вместо Винаи и монашесва - детальный внутренний устав конкретной группы, у нас такое тоже встречается, в ряде монастырей есть над-Винайские ужесточения, на некий титул "бхиккху-плюс" никто не претендует, тяжело соблюдать - иди в другой ват где ванильная Виная без подкруток.

----------

Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Дело в том, что бытие шайвитским садху - настолько тягостное, что вряд ли нашлось много желающих следовать именно такому пути (например, у саньяси с посохом (данда), если не ошибаюсь, есть правило не разжигать огонь, не есть приготовленную пищу, всю еду перемешивать в однородную массу, это в довесок к запрету на пользование деньгами, конечно). Аналогично, есть традиции носить только набедренную повязку или ходить полностью обнаженным.

Даже, например, в случае допустимости (у многих сампрадай шайва, в том числе и в ваджраяне) совокупления с женщинами однозначно запрещается семяизвержение (именно таково в этих сампрадаях значение брахмачарьи).

----------

Denli (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, вопрос с брахмачарья в Тибете совсем завял. Т.е. хотя и дают часто при посвящении обеты брахмачарья в упомянутом выше смысле, но для учеников-не монахов толкуют это в смысле, что пока не обретена способность к ваджроли и т.п., то можно и не соблюдать этот обет. Издержки массовости, так сказать.

----------

Ондрий (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Чтоб пояснить, что за токдены, размещу фотку:

----------

Raudex (14.07.2012), Байраги (20.08.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

А вот, собственно, их одежды:
Вложение 10098

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Штука в том, что они не даются без более "низших" включая пратимокшу. Могу сказать, что ситуация требующая нарушения низших обетов в пользу высших довольно редка и это обычно крайне экстремальные моменты. Не думаю, что большинство современных последователей попадают в такие обстоятельства.


Почему не даются? Та же Калачакра даётся без посвящения бодхисатты и патимоккхи. Считается, что она автоматически включает в себя эти обеты.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Боюсь вы меня не так поняли. В тиб традиции обеты гелонга если снимаются, то навсегда. Повторно монахом стать нельзя.


Это не так. В тибетском буддизме не запрещён вторичный постриг, если обеты возвращены в чистоте. 
Другое дело, что это не афишируется.

----------

Alex (14.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> *Raudex*, скорее всего так. Это был неизбежный баг при слиянии капаликов и монахов Наланды в единое капаломонашеское целое - больно уж непохожие по формальным признакам системы дисциплины. Поэтому решили брать не формальный аспект, а анализировать, на что направлено действие - на ослабление аскетизма или на усиление, и если получалось что на усиление, то считали возможным его совершать.


Вообще всё-таки удивительно, как и почему такое слияние произошло. Ведь, действительно, очень разные способы практики.

----------


## Zom

> В Винае нашей нашёл запрет для бхиккху на демонстрацию иддхи мирянам (там история как один монах летал над домом что б мирянин ему накидал посытнее жратвы, Будда ясное дело его пожурил жоско),


История там иная. Во-первых, что, кстати, весьма любопытно, сиддхи проявил архат, и Будда его за это поругал. Во-вторых, не ради еды, а ради чаши. История там такая, что некий мирянин сделал из какого-то хорошего дерева качественную чашу, водрузил её на высокий столб и стал трубить на всю округу, что чашу пусть достанет тот, кто a) обладает сиддхами б) архат. Ну и тут проходило двое монахов, они услышали это и один другому сказал - "У меня есть и сиддхи и архатство", и взлетел и взял чашу. Все были в восторге, а Будда его поругал и ввёл правило (и к нему, кажется, ещё заодно и сразу дополнительное - о том что нельзя чашу иметь из ряда материалов).

----------

Raudex (14.07.2012), Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

Да, извиняюсь, читал в первый раз по английский по диагонали, сандаловая патта была, растовщик из Раджагахи насадил её на бамбуковый шест, сперва 5 других авторитетов приходили пешком, в числе их и джайн Натапутта, думали так отдаст, не дал, потом Пиндола с Моггалланой друг друга подначивали, пока Пиндола таки не слетал. Патта таки была с едой, причем разновкусной. Народ сбежался, все стали орать, Будда услышал Ананду и попросил узнать что за беда, Ананда сказал мол так и так, Будда в этой связи вот такую эротическую аллегорию привёл для Пиндолы:



> Подобно тому, как женщина может заголить свой половой орган ради несчастной деревянной монеты, так же и Вы демонстрируете возвышенное человеческое состояние, чудо психической силы мирянам ради несчастной деревянной чашки

----------

Zom (14.07.2012), Байраги (20.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Дхармананда (15.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему не даются? Та же Калачакра даётся без посвящения бодхисатты и патимоккхи.


есть разные традиции передачи калачакры



> Считается, что она автоматически включает в себя эти обеты.


Так включаются же все)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это не так. В тибетском буддизме не запрещён вторичный постриг, если обеты возвращены в чистоте. 
> Другое дело, что это не афишируется.


Я про такое у Цыбикова только читал, когда бурятские/монгольские монахи по дороге в тибет размонашивались, чтобы можно было стрелять (охотиться) в бродячих сайгаков, или кого они там кушают, не помню. А по прибытию на место - "брали" обеты монаха вновь. 

О том, что нельзя 2й раз брать я слышал и от лам и читал. Но как я уже говорил, мирянин тут не может быть спецом. Вы кажется пару лет рабджуном оттрубить успели?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Будда в этой связи вот такую эротический аллегорию привёл для Пиндолы:


По русски - метать бисер перед... И тема шла не о тотальном запрете на показ сиддхи, а вот по такому петросянскому поводу.

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Подобно тому, как женщина может заголить свой половой орган ради несчастной деревянной монеты, так же и Вы демонстрируете возвышенное человеческое состояние, чудо психической силы мирянам ради несчастной деревянной чашки


Вообще история странная. Архат и чашка... кхм..

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> По русски - метать бисер перед... И тема шла не о тотальном запрете на показ сиддхи, а вот по такому петросянскому поводу.


Но итогом был именно тотальный запрет на демонстрации, а не на петросянство, ведь Виная так устроена что не требуется аналитика почто и зачем так введено, правила есть довольно чуднЫе, требуется просто выполнять, а сама система уже приведёт ум монаха, сангху и окружающих жителей в должное состояние.

----------

Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Ондрий (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Вообще история странная. Архат и чашка... кхм..


А я думаю Пиндола Бхарадваджа не был на тот момент арахатом, более того в жизнеописании он отметился своей жадностью, и патта у него была из огромной тыквы, которую он ночью прятал под кроватью. Арахантом он стал уже после победив невоздерженность в еде. Логично предположить что ради патты он полетел тоже из жадности в смысле хавки.

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (14.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> А я думаю Пиндола Бхарадваджа не был на тот момент арахатом, более того в жизнеописании он отметился своей жадностью, и патта у него была из огромной тыквы, которую он ночью прятал под кроватью. Арахантом он стал уже после победив невоздерженность в еде. Логично предположить что ради патты он полетел тоже из жадности в смысле хавки.


В том-то и дело что архатом на тот момент он был.


Now at that time the venerable Mahâ Moggallâna and the venerable Pindola Bhâradvâga, having dressed themselves early in the morning, went into Râgagaha, duly bowled and robed, for alms. And the venerable Pindola Bhâradvâga said to the venerable Mahâ Moggallâna: 'The venerable Mahâ Moggallâna is both an Arahat and possessed of Iddhi. Go, friend Moggallâna, and fetch down this bowl, for this bowl belongs to thee.' *'The venerable Pindola Bhâradvâga also is both an Arahat and possessed of Iddhi*. Go, friend Bhâradvâga, and fetch down the bowl, for this bowl belongs to thee.'

http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/sbe20/sbe20023.htm

Судя по этому диалогу, вместо Дост. Бхарадваджи за чашкой мог бы полететь вполне и Дост. Моггаллана. И, очевидно, также был бы впоследствии раскритикован Буддой.

PS: Кстати, в переводе Риса Дэвидса про "половые органы" ничего не сказано )) >> "Just, Bhâradvâga, like a woman who displays herself for the sake of a miserable piece of money 1, have you, for the sake of a miserable" А говорится про женщину, выставляющую себя напоказ.

----------


## Raudex

> В том-то и дело что архатом на тот момент он был.
> http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/sbe20/sbe20023.htm


ты прав, там "worthy", впору смотреть оригинал, как ни лень)))

Судя по этому диалогу, вместо Дост. Бхарадваджи за чашкой мог бы полететь вполне и Дост. Моггаллана. И, очевидно, также был бы впоследствии раскритикован Буддой.




> PS: Кстати, в переводе Риса Дэвидса про "половые органы" ничего не сказано )) >> "Just, Bhâradvâga, like a woman who displays herself for the sake of a miserable piece of money 1, have you, for the sake of a miserable" А говорится про женщину, выставляющую себя напоказ.


да, у Тханиссаро другой перевод: Just as a woman might expose her sexual organ for the sake of a miserable wooden coin, so too have you displayed a superior human state, a wonder of psychic power, to lay people for the sake of a miserable wooden bowl

тоже надо глянуть пали

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Любопытно, с точки зрения тхеравадинов, ваджраянцы - это шиваитствующие буддисты или буддиствующие шиваиты?

----------

Alex (14.07.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Дима Н. (21.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Дело в том, что бытие шайвитским садху - настолько тягостное, что вряд ли нашлось много желающих следовать именно такому пути


Следовать мирскому аскетизму просто глупо. Слава Аллаху не все шайвы настолько йогнутые. Встречаются среди них и нормальные.

----------


## Вантус

> Следовать мирскому аскетизму просто глупо. Слава Аллаху не все шайвы настолько йогнутые. Встречаются и нормальные.


Вот-вот, в Тибете тоже так думали. Посмотрите, чем все закончилось. Без аскетизма в этом деле никак.

----------

Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Tena kho pana samayena āyasmā ca mahāmoggallāno āyasmā  ca piṇḍolabhāradvājo pubbaṇhasamayaṃ nivāsetvā pattacīvaramādāya rājagahaṃ piṇḍāya pavisiṃsu. Atha kho āyasmā piṇḍolabhāradvājo āyasmantaṃ mahāmoggallānaṃ etadavoca – ‘‘āyasmā kho mahāmoggallāno arahā ceva iddhimā ca. Gacchāvuso, moggallāna, etaṃ pattaṃ ohara. Tuyheso patto’’ti. ‘‘Āyasmā kho bhāradvājo arahā ceva iddhimā ca. Gacchāvuso, bhāradvāja, etaṃ pattaṃ ohara. Tuyheso patto’’ti. Atha kho āyasmā piṇḍolabhāradvājo vehāsaṃ abbhuggantvā taṃ pattaṃ gahetvā tikkhattuṃ rājagahaṃ anupariyāyi.


Смотри они тут друг друга называют арахантами, но это ни о чём не говорит, ведь ответ не дан, и в тексте от автора то нет такого слова.



> mātugāmo chavassa māsakarūpassa kāraṇā kopinaṃ dasseti


 Буддадатта в словаре смело пишет "половой орган обоих полов", Рис Дэвидс пишет "loin-cloth"; "dasseti" значит "показывать". В любом случае она вульву показывает или трусы, но на трусы чо интерсного смотреть-то?....

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Любопытно, с точки зрения тхеравадинов, ваджраянцы - это шиваитствующие буддисты или буддиствующие шиваиты?


Волка спросите, он любит такие вопросы?)))

----------

Ондрий (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Вот-вот, в Тибете тоже так думали. Посмотрите, чем все закончилось. Без аскетизма в этом деле никак.


Да аскетизм местами полезная штука, только не надо путать аскетизм с шиваитскими извращениями. Такой "аскетизм" порождение больного сознания и он не ведет к просветлению.

----------

Ондрий (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Да аскетизм местами полезная штука, только не надо путать аскетизм с шиваитскими извращениями. Такой "аскетизм" порождение больного сознания и он не ведет к просветлению.


Это же скорее всего нага-баба Амар Бхарти Джи! Очень уважаемый человек, думаю с изряднейшей силой воли (держать руку поднятой вверх десятилетиями - это не просто). Вы знаете, зачем он так делал?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Это же скорее всего нага-баба Амар Бхарти Джи! Очень уважаемый человек, думаю с изряднейшей силой воли (держать руку поднятой вверх десятилетиями - это не просто). Вы знаете, зачем он так делал?


Конечно, знаю. Он как умел исполнил заповедь Господа Иисуса "и если правая твоя рука соблазняет тебя, отсеки её и брось от себя"  :Big Grin: 

Это не просто, в этом сомнений нет. Но как говорят, из-за дурной головы, и ногам (рукам) покоя нет  :Smilie:

----------

Ондрий (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Amar Bharti was a senior shipping clerk in New Delhi. But 38 years ago he decided to devote the rest of his life to Shiva. He left his family and home and decided to raise his arm vertically in the air as if he was a small child begging to answer a call of nature. Once his arm was raised it was never to come down again. That was in 1973.


Отмечу, что уважают его и гуру других линий, и приглашают его для передачи дикш и т.п. А претерпение неудобства и лишения в высшей степени помогает развитию дхьян (волей-неволей должен совершенствоваться, чтоб справиться с болью), сиддхи и прочего, для чего, собственно, и предпринимается.

----------


## Zom

> Смотри они тут друг друга называют арахантами, но это ни о чём не говорит, ведь ответ не дан, и в тексте от автора то нет такого слова.


И не спроста называют так друг друга. Моггаллана обладал всеми сиддхами - и напрямую видел ум Бхарадваджи. Поэтому тут всё однозначно - архатом был и тот и другой. Не может быть такого, чтобы Моггаллана назвал кого-то архатом, будучи сам в этом неуверенным. Есть, кстати, в Винае как минимум ещё 1 случай, когда был раскритикован архат за неуместные поступки. Если не ошибаюсь, то был Ануррудха, остановившийся на ночлег в сомнительном бабском окружении. Но может и не он. 




> Буддадатта в словаре смело пишет "половой орган обоих полов", Рис Дэвидс пишет "loin-cloth"; "dasseti" значит "показывать". В любом случае она вульву показывает или трусы, но на трусы чо интерсного смотреть-то?....


Ну на стриптиз же ходят смотреть. Причём вовсе не обязательно, чтобы женщина раздевалась там на 100%. Так что вопрос открыт.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Отмечу, что уважают его и гуру других линий, и приглашают его для передачи дикш и т.п. А претерпение неудобства и лишения в высшей степени помогает развитию дхьян (волей-неволей должен совершенствоваться, чтоб справиться с болью), сиддхи и прочего, для чего, собственно, и предпринимается.


Да мало ли какие папуасы приглашают этого фрика. Приглашают такие же йогнутые. Есть более эффективные методы развития дхьян. (спросите у наших тхеравадинов). Сиддхи? Какие сиддхи? Где они? Я пока вижу старого, несчастного, больного человека с психическими отклонениями. А вот сиддхи не вижу, увы  :Frown:

----------

Ондрий (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Но итогом был именно тотальный запрет на демонстрации, а не на петросянство, ведь Виная так устроена что не требуется аналитика почто и зачем так введено, правила есть довольно чуднЫе, требуется просто выполнять, а сама система уже приведёт ум монаха, сангху и окружающих жителей в должное состояние.


Ну, в данном случае, запрет как и с выпивкой и т.д. прецендентное право). Однако мало понятно тогда - откуда всем известно про великие иддхи Маудгальяяны, например и т.д.? Только со слов Будды?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Однако мало понятно тогда - откуда всем известно про великие иддхи Маудгальяяны, например и т.д.? Только со слов Будды?


Так весь буддизм известен только со слов Будды (ну и монахов, их до нас донесших). Обо всём, что мы знаем о древней Индии, мы черпаем практически исключительно из канонической литературы.

----------


## Ондрий

> Любопытно, с точки зрения тхеравадинов, ваджраянцы - это шиваитствующие буддисты или буддиствующие шиваиты?


Нехристи!

----------

Alex (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вообще история странная. Архат и чашка... кхм..


у танриков таких побольше будет - один Ра Лоцзава чего стоИт. Очень неоднозначная фигура. Среди современных западных тантрических "колдунов" весьма популярная фигруа. Типо образец для поклонения.

----------

Vidyadhara (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот-вот, в Тибете тоже так думали. Посмотрите, чем все закончилось. Без аскетизма в этом деле никак.


Аскетизм к Дхарме Будды не имеет никакого отношения. Васубандху зело их троллил в описаниях адов. Мол, кто с отмораживался, стоя на одной ноге, вдыхал дым стоя у 5ти костров и т.д. будет продолжать это славное дело и в аду.

----------


## Ондрий

> Отмечу, что уважают его и гуру других линий, и приглашают его для передачи дикш и т.п. А претерпение неудобства и лишения в высшей степени помогает развитию дхьян (волей-неволей должен совершенствоваться, чтоб справиться с болью), сиддхи и прочего, для чего, собственно, и предпринимается.


Каких - других линий? В ваджраяне сиддхи они не от издевательства над своим телом. Это нарушение обета не надругательства над своими скандхами (==которые считаются уже какбе скандхи божества). 

Жоский тапас имеет вполне конкретную доктринальную составляющую. С чем соббсно и боролся Татхагата. В ваджраяне-то не все извраты до конца выпилили (если не вспоминать тибетцев и тибетскую форму практики рафинированной тантры), а тут такое - вообще мрачняк. Пользы с этого не много, если вообще есть. Иначе, зачем тогда было приходить Татхагате, если и так было "хорошо".

----------

Vidyadhara (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так весь буддизм известен только со слов Будды (ну и монахов, их до нас донесших). Обо всём, что мы знаем о древней Индии, мы черпаем практически исключительно из канонической литературы.


"Весь буддизм" известен со слов, как минимум Ананды  :Wink:  (если не брать тантрические темы) и со слов Майтреи, других Бодхисаттв и других Будд (в махаянских сутрах). 

И тем не менее, вопрос звучал иначе на предмет Маудгальяяны. Как сангха узнала о том, что у него мега иддхи? Только ли со слов Будды? Они там в сангхе только через Будду общались? (" - О татхагата, передай пожалуйста вооон тому бхишку, что ...")

----------


## Raudex

> И не спроста называют так друг друга. Моггаллана обладал всеми сиддхами - и напрямую видел ум Бхарадваджи. Поэтому тут всё однозначно - архатом был и тот и другой. Не может быть такого, чтобы Моггаллана назвал кого-то архатом, будучи сам в этом неуверенным. Есть, кстати, в Винае как минимум ещё 1 случай, когда был раскритикован архат за неуместные поступки. Если не ошибаюсь, то был Ануррудха, остановившийся на ночлег в сомнительном бабском окружении. Но может и не он.


ну пожалуй что да, больше мне нечем выгородить данных арахантов :Smilie: , разве что предположить что тут arahā использовано в другом смысле, просто как "достойный", словечко то добуддийское, им называли всяких vip-персон.


> Ну на стриптиз же ходят смотреть. Причём вовсе не обязательно, чтобы женщина раздевалась там на 100%. Так что вопрос открыт.


показ трусов или вагины, никаких слов указывающих на раздевание я в тексте не вижу, снимание трусов будет "Kopīnaniddaṁsanin", так что вопрос скорей закрыт, чем открыт, Тханиссаро обычно не врёт в деталях. А Рис-Дэвиlc делал свои переводы и словарь возможно когда ещё вопрос не был достаточно изучен. К сожалению в новом словрае букву К ещё не перевели  :Frown:

----------


## Raudex

> И тем не менее, вопрос звучал иначе на предмет Маудгальяяны. Как сангха узнала о том, что у него мега иддхи? Только ли со слов Будды? Они там в сангхе только через Будду общались? (" - О татхагата, передай пожалуйста вооон тому бхишку, что ...")


Во первых иддхи других арахатам видны, во вторых согласно правилу допустимы демонстрации в кругу бхиккху, также не забудем демонстрации до введения правила, когда резон был не такой недостойный. Но если правило введено уже никому нельзя, будь ты хоть дважды свят и идеально мотивирован.

----------


## Ондрий

> Во первых иддхи других арахатам видны, во вторых согласно правилу допустимы демонстрации в кругу бхиккху,


Т.е. все-таки можно но без петросянства на публику.  :Smilie: 



> также не забудем демонстрации до введения правила, когда резон был не такой недостойный. Но если правило введено уже никому нельзя, будь ты хоть дважды свят и идеально мотивирован.


т.е. после запрета уже никто никому ничего не показывал и не использовал вплоть до наших дней? В сутрах описано немного иначе  :Wink:

----------


## Raudex

> ...показ трусов или вагины...


Извратился по полной, посмотрел Пали-Сингальский словарь



> kopīna: rahasanga (тайное, интимное), strī-puruṣa nimiti (женский-мужской признак)


Upd: А ещё вспомнил мы же гату поём



> paṭisaṃkhā yoniso cīvaraṃ paṭisevāmi
> ....
> yāvadeva hirikopinapaṭicchādanatthaṃ


"только срамные места скрывать"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Т.е. все-таки можно но без петросянства на публику.


можно БЫЛО до ввода правила, ваши точно не успели))))


> т.е. после запрета уже никто никому ничего не показывал и не использовал вплоть до наших дней? В сутрах описано немного иначе


Пример приведёте? Толко постарайтесь выбрать сутту где точно известен факт смерти Моггаланы, иначе будет риск ошибиться датой, мы ж не знаем точно на каком году жизни Будды правило ввели. Я собсно не сочиняю сам, я вам Винаю цитирую и не забывайте что речь о показе для мирян, саманерам и бхиккху можно показывать.

----------


## Zom

> И тем не менее, вопрос звучал иначе на предмет Маудгальяяны. Как сангха узнала о том, что у него мега иддхи? Только ли со слов Будды?


Монахи видели в ряде случаев сами. Да и ни он один был сиддхами известен. Многие сотни монахов их имели и вполне себе проявляли. В Сангхе это можно было делать - пользовались для удобства .)




> ну пожалуй что да, больше мне нечем выгородить данных арахантов


Думаю выгораживать тут не стоит. Скорее, общий смысл был другой, а не такой что "архаты хотели чашку и заодно понтануться" ))
Скорее дело было так: некий мирянин сказал что чашка уже принадлежит тому, кто архат с сиддхами. Двое достопочтенных это услышали и меж собой обсудили, что, о, а чашка-то наша (ибо оба по критериям реально соответствуют). Ну и дальше обсудили кто пойдёт её забирать (раз имущество, по сути, уже получено/подарено). А со стороны это выглядело как жажда к чашке и проявление сиддх из-за показухи - соотвественно и последовала критика Учителя.

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Думаю выгораживать тут не стоит. Скорее, общий смысл был другой, а не такой что "архаты хотели чашку и заодно понтануться" ))
> Скорее дело было так: некий мирянин сказал что чашка уже принадлежит тому, кто архат с сиддхами. Двое достопочтенных это услышали и меж собой обсудили, что, о, а чашка-то наша (ибо оба по критериям реально соответствуют). Ну и дальше обсудили кто пойдёт её забирать (раз имущество, по сути, уже получено/подарено). А со стороны это выглядело как жажда к чашке и проявление сиддх из-за показухи - соотвественно и последовала критика Учителя.


да не, чашка на шесте, а нормальные монахи в руки принимают, а у чела с такими "задумками" вообще по хорошему дану брать не надо, а арахатам наоборт, чем хужее патта - тем лучше... мне версия со вариантами слова араха больше по душе.

----------

Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> можно БЫЛО до ввода правила, ваши точно не успели))))


да наши в эту олимпиаду и не играли  :Smilie: 



> Пример приведёте? Толко постарайтесь выбрать сутту где точно известен факт смерти Моггаланы, иначе будет риск ошибиться датой, мы ж не знаем точно на каком году жизни Будды правило ввели. Я собсно не сочиняю сам, я вам Винаю цитирую и не забывайте что речь о показе для мирян, саманерам и бхиккху можно показывать.


Причем тут факт смерти Маудгальяяны, я не очень понял. Я шутил на тему, что после запрета видимо никто не должен был показывать ничего, это уж потом вы написали оговорку, что внутри сангхи - можно))

Вернемся к теме - т.о. вы утверждаете, что в вашей традиции демонстрация иддхи бхикшу->мирянам не разрешено ни под каким соусом. Понял. Как я уже писал ранее, в махянской традиции винаи (и любой другой) я не специалист, но в махаяне и тантре нет принципиального запрета на пару монах-гуру -> ученик-мирянин (т.е. ученик, а не публичное петросянство) в процессе показа сиддхи, что обусловлено иными приоритетами и иными целями практик.

В тибетских тантрических бродячих (когда они еще были бродячими) дацанах Гьюте, Гьюме есть запрет на проявление сиддхи, даже если это никто не видит, например история/байка, когда один монах не успевал на учение к одному высокому ламе и решил обернуться птицей, прилетел, сел на ветку и внимал учению. Тот учитель спалил его и сдел некий жест в его сторону, означающий, что он теперь изгнан из дацана). Не очень понятно, почему этот ученик не обернулся обратно человеком где-нить за углом, чтоб никто не видел. Может и правда понты кидал, тогда выпилили за дело

Это немножко странно было слышать, т.к. индийская и тибетская тантрическая традиция весьма сильно завязана на сиддхи. (намтары всех инд. учителей и ранних тибетских мало чем отличаются от колдунского фентези, кроме лит.стиля). Полагаю, этот запрет как раз вышел из винаи и был неоправданно расширен на "вообще все сиддхи", мол, научился и сиди, не юзай. Что в общем-то не совсем попадает в классич. тантрический майнстрим. У меня есть ответ на этот вопрос, но он будет не популярен для моих коллег по цеху ))

А публичное петросянство, конечно, осуждалось всегда.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> тем лучше... мне версия со вариантами слова араха больше по душе.


В таком случае Моггаллана к тому моменту тоже не должен был быть архатом. А это едва ли было так, ведь он фактически сразу стал им, как пришёл к Будде. История явно позже случилась. Вообще история показательна в том плане, что Будда обладает куда большей мудростью, чем архаты (в том плане, что у него идеальная и мирская мудрость, а у архата мудрость "узкоспециализированная"). Опять же, почему далеко не каждый архат может быть учителем.

----------


## Топпер

> Так включаются же все)


Отдельно не принимаются. Об этом речь.

----------


## Raudex

> да наши в эту олимпиаду и не играли


ваших просто не было тогда, я думаю  :Smilie: 


> Причем тут факт смерти Маудгальяяны, я не очень понял.


Будда ввёл правило, до этого правила не было, в указанном эпизоде Моггалана жив. Мы хотим удостовериться что после введения правила могли быть демонстрации перед мирянами, но в суттах хронологии нет. Я предложил  в качесве ориентира по времени взять смерть Моггаланы, так как умер он до Будды. Таким образом если вы найдете пример что Моггалана мёртв (значит правило гарантированно уже введено), Будда жив, а кто то петросянит - то это будет хорошим примером что я не прав.


> Я шутил на тему, что после запрета видимо никто не должен был показывать ничего, это уж потом вы написали оговорку, что внутри сангхи - можно))


я тут в теме этот аспект несколько раз упомянул, вообще-то, может когда и получилось что позже вписал, но другие то упоминания я не правил. Вы кстати тоже регулярно дописываете свои сообщения.

----------


## Raudex

> В таком случае Моггаллана к тому моменту тоже не должен был быть архатом. А это едва ли было так, ведь он фактически сразу стал им, как пришёл к Будде. История явно позже случилась. Вообще история показательна в том плане, что Будда обладает куда большей мудростью, чем архаты (в том плане, что у него идеальная и мирская мудрость, а у архата мудрость "узкоспециализированная"). Опять же, почему далеко не каждый архат может быть учителем.


Нет, если принять что араха в данном эпизоде просто некое традиционное уважительное обращение, то всё чисто. Называют друг друга как хотят, один быть может уже реально арахат, а другой только в проекте.

----------


## Ондрий

> ваших просто не было тогда, я думаю


Видимо, вы правы.. Они в это время все сидели на Раджагрихе и слушали махаянские сутры.  :Smilie: 




> Вы кстати тоже регулярно дописываете свои сообщения.[/COLOR]


Обычно исправляю орф. ошибки. Но бывает, что и дописываю.



> Таким образом если вы найдете пример что Моггалана мёртв (значит правило гарантированно уже введено), Будда жив, а кто то петросянит - то это будет хорошим примером что я не прав.


Еще раз, уточните для меня - запрет был 100% введен до смерти Могалланы? Ведь не было же хронологии.

Моггалана был мою взят *за образец* как самый известный шраманский сиддха) Не будем же на нем зацикливаться. Если в суттах хронологии нет, то нет и предмета для обсуждения раньше/позже. Ввели и ввели. Рад за вас)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Извратился по полной, посмотрел Пали-Сингальский словарь


Санскритские словари можно еще глянуть...

Monier-Williams:
Kaupīna, n. the pudenda, privities; a small piece of cloth worn over the privities by poor persons ...

MacDonell:
kaupīna, n. pudenda; loin cloth; ...

Кочергина:
kaupīna n. 1) половые органы 2) набедренная повязка бедняка 3) бесчестный поступок

----------

Raudex (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, если принять что араха в данном эпизоде просто некое традиционное уважительное обращение, то всё чисто. Называют друг друга как хотят, один быть может уже реально арахат, а другой только в проекте.


Есть *достоверные* источники, что слово "архат" использовалось в сангхе несколько ширее, чем оно применялось как термин для "истинного" архата?

----------


## Raudex

> Еще раз, уточните для меня - запрет был 100% введен до смерти Могалланы? Ведь не было же хронологии.


нет, введён при жизни Моггаланы, если точно знаем что в некой сутте есть косвенные сведения что Моггалана уже ушёл - это гарантирует что правило уже введено и действует. Можно наверное как то ещё засечь время, там много всяких людей упоминается, но мне вот почему то именно этот ориентир в голову пришёл.

----------


## Ондрий

> Отдельно не принимаются. Об этом речь.


А это уже технические детали. По факту, после процедуры все должны уже обладать полным комплектом оптом. И такая процедура довольно экзотична. И тут не включается в список виная. Только pañca-śīla из до-бодхисатовских.

----------


## Raudex

> Есть *достоверные* источники, что слово "архат" использовалось в сангхе несколько ширее, чем оно применялось как термин для "истинного" архата?


Ну наприм Рис-Дэвидс так пишет 


> Before Buddhism used as honorific title of high officials like the English "His Worship"; at the rise of Buddhism applied popularly to all ascetics.


Напомню что буквально "Arahant" - означает "достойный"
Есть также глагол "Arahati" - означает "быть достойным", "заслужить"
и близкое слово "araha" - означает 1) достойный, заслуженный и 2) пригодный,готовый

----------


## Raudex

Также добавлю контекст фрагмента: Сперва ростовщик говорит "чашку получит арахат, имеющий иддхи" и к нему идут всякие джайны
Понятно что религиозная принадлежность самого ростовщика и его гостей - сомнительна, а потом похожую фразу упоминают два бхиккху, причём формулировка близкая к уже упомянутой.
Это говорит в пользу моей версии, потому что врятли первые говорили с полным пониманием того что есть истинное арахатство, почему и монахам не повторить данную телегу в том же контексте?

----------

Vladiimir (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

*Before* Buddhism...

Raudex, я специально выделил  "в сангхе", заранее подозревая, что мне дадут общую этимологию и т.д. Естественно, все эти слова не специальный буддийский новояз имевший обращение только в будд. сангхе.

----------


## Raudex

> *Before* Buddhism...


Ну указанные бхиккху люди не молодые, рождены до буддизма, язык свой родной знают с детства, в том числе и различные оттенки смысла некоторых слов


> Raudex, я специально выделил  "в сангхе", заранее подозревая, что мне дадут общую этимологию и т.д. Естественно, все эти слова не специальный буддийский новояз имевший обращение только в будд. сангхе.


Надо очень хорошо знать Канон что б однозначно утверждать, что применяли или нет. И потом если вы внимательно читали треды где мы обсуждаем арахатов, то наверное поняли что мы по сути занимаемся чем то вроде спекуляций, строим предположения, хотя вроде бы и знаем точно какие там в оригинале слова, а также наверняка этот эпизод прилично описан и разобран в Аттхакатхе.

----------


## Vladiimir

> *Before* Buddhism...


Before Buddhism used as honorific title of high officials like the English His ʻWorshipʼ; *at the rise of Buddhism* applied popularly to all ascetics.

----------


## Raudex

Before Buddhism used as honorific title of high officials like the English His ʻWorshipʼ; at the rise of Buddhism applied popularly to *all ascetics*.

----------


## Вантус

> Да мало ли какие папуасы приглашают этого фрика.


Почему фрик-то? Живет так, как считает нужным, у вас не спрашивает. Или все должны жить исключительно так, как _вы_ считаете нормальным?



> Приглашают такие же йогнутые. Есть более эффективные методы развития дхьян. (спросите у наших тхеравадинов).


Как эффективность сравнивали? Статистические выкладки - в студию.



> Сиддхи? Какие сиддхи? Где они? Я пока вижу старого, несчастного, больного человека с психическими отклонениями. А вот сиддхи не вижу, увы


Вы уже в силах видеть несчастность и психические отклонения по фотке?! Это такие у вас сиддхи? Кстати, покажи любому православному любого токдена на фотке - он тоже скажет - "вижу старого, несчастного, больного человека с психическими отклонениями".
Не все, что не укладывается в ваш стереотип, обязательно глупо.

----------

Alex (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Аскетизм к Дхарме Будды не имеет никакого отношения. Васубандху зело их троллил в описаниях адов. Мол, кто с отмораживался, стоя на одной ноге, вдыхал дым стоя у 5ти костров и т.д. будет продолжать это славное дело и в аду.


Васубандху к тантре и шайвам никаким боком не относится. А уж что рассказывали ортодоксальные хинду о посмертной участи разных махапашу типа буддистов - это надо видеть... И неверно, что аскетизм не имеет отношения - к аскетизму относятся все обеты бхикшу (включая отказ от денег, питания до полудня, обладание минимумом вещей и т.п.), а также дополнительные правила типа жизни под деревом, сна в сидячем положении, ношении тряпок с кладбища и т.п. Все эти правила - буддийские и аскетические.




> Каких - других линий? В ваджраяне сиддхи они не от издевательства над своим телом. Это нарушение обета не надругательства над своими скандхами (==которые считаются уже какбе скандхи божества).


Во-первых, эти обеты возникли сравнительно поздно (и касаются только "высших" тантр, привет сингонским тантрикам-самомуфикантам), во-вторых - нага-баба никак не относятся к ваджраяне, это совсем другая линия со своими правилами. Зачем их мерить ваджраянскими обетами - неясно (да и в ваджраяне встречаются такие вещи, как жертва своей плоти и крови, ибо список и смысл обетов варьируют от тантры к тантре, а в ньингма и сарма они и вовсе разные).



> Жоский тапас имеет вполне конкретную доктринальную составляющую. С чем соббсно и боролся Татхагата. В ваджраяне-то не все извраты до конца выпилили (если не вспоминать тибетцев и тибетскую форму практики рафинированной тантры), а тут такое - вообще мрачняк. Пользы с этого не много, если вообще есть. Иначе, зачем тогда было приходить Татхагате, если и так было "хорошо".


К какому Татхагате, вопрос (к татхагате Шри Чакрасамваре, например, в тантрах коего Будда толкуется как Чакрасамвара, Дхарма - как тантра, а Сангха - как вира-йогини)? И откуда нам знать о пользе или вреде этого? Другой вопрос, что в ваджраяне высших тантр такие формы тапаса обычно не приняты. Однако это вопрос индивидуальный и тут уж каждый для себя решает (Наропа с иглами под ногтями передает привет всем нелюбителям аскетизма).

----------


## Ондрий

> Before Buddhism used as honorific title of high officials like the English His ʻWorshipʼ; at the rise of Buddhism applied popularly to *all ascetics*.


Причем тут все аскеты? Мне они не интересны. Еще раз - я спросил про буддийскую сангху! Внутри будд. сангхи термин "артхат" применялся ко всем аскетам или только к "архатам" которые именно архаты?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

> ...нага-баба никак не относятся к ваджраяне, это совсем другая линия со своими правилами.


Справедливости ради замечу, что и к шайво-шактийскому мейнстриму они тоже довольно-таки боком, хотя точки соприкосновения есть. Все же заслуга окончательного формирования дашанами принадлежит Шри Шанкарачарье, а серьезные различия в воззрении между адвайта-ведантой и той же трикой или, скажем, двайта-адвайта бибарджитой натхов слишком очевидны, чтобы не принимать их во внимание.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Справедливости ради замечу, что и к шайво-шактийскому мейнстриму они тоже довольно-таки боком, хотя точки соприкосновения есть. Все же заслуга окончательного формирования дашанами принадлежит Шри Шанкарачарье, а серьезные различия в воззрении между адвайта-ведантой и той же трикой или, скажем, двайта-адвайта бибарджитой натхов слишком очевидны, чтобы не принимать их во внимание.


Так всякий экстремальный аскетизм (в духе выкинуть брахмасутру) и не может быть мейнстримом по определению. Однако, я понял, что для остальных участников дискуссии все шайвы одним цветом, хотя это совсем не так. Те же кашмирские пандиты ловко завернули всю тантрическую расчлененку в практики брахманского внешнего вида. Надо бы как-нибудь просветить, написав краткий очерк про них, или рекомендовать уже готовый.

----------

Alex (15.07.2012)

----------


## Alex

> все шайвы одним цветом...


Если бы. Похоже, что вообще все небуддисты.

----------

Вантус (15.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Если бы. Похоже, что вообще все небуддисты.


Причем "буддист" определяется не как "придерживающийся определенной философии", а просто как социальный маркер "свой-чужой".

----------


## Ондрий

> Васубандху к тантре и шайвам никаким боком не относится.


Васубандху относился к Дхарме Будд. А шайвы могут себе накручивать банан на палку сколько им Шива дозволяет личным указом или пока не оторвется - это не относиться к практике Дхармы даже в ваджраяне, по крайней мере в ее современном тибетском прочтении (и это хорошо). Что там себе накручивал Каньха - нам достоверно не известно. Точнее вовсе не известно. Есть несколько мифологических историй о разных махасиддхах.  О самоистязании там ничего не сказано. Аскетическая жизнь ваджраянского йогина как у шиваитов не являлась, во-первых обязательной (смотрим намтары махасиддхов, они были и царями и слугами и кем только не были), во-вторых нет достоверных сведений о том, что самоистязания там имели место быть. То, что ваджраянская тантра имеет не-буддийские корни, еще не означает, что вся система практик была перенесена, включая воззрение. А тапас - это именно воззрение. Конечно если хочется думать, что настоящая ваджраяна на основании этой родственной связи - это тоже самое что и индуистская, *включая все отморозки с тапасом*, то можно приписывать любое родство, вплоть до воззрения и целей. Но это не совсем так. И тем более членовредительство (надругательство над скандхами, считание их нечистыми и т.д.) *в ваджраянской тантре прямо противопоказано как нарушение 8го обета*. Видимо буддийские ваджраянцы вполне понимали, что будут такие последователи, которые упрутся в жоский тапас более чем полностью, подменяя тем самым истинную Буддийскую Цель и Буддийскую Доктрину (специально написал с большой буквы).




> А уж что рассказывали ортодоксальные хинду о посмертной участи разных махапашу типа буддистов - это надо видеть...


что там думют о буддистах труЪ-хинду, а также христиане, мормоны, исламисты, адвентисты 7го дня, нью-паганисты, брокеры, секретарши и все остальные - буддистам это монопенисуально.




> И неверно, что аскетизм не имеет отношения - к аскетизму относятся все обеты бхикшу (включая отказ от денег, питания до полудня, обладание минимумом вещей и т.п.), а также дополнительные правила типа жизни под деревом, сна в сидячем положении, ношении тряпок с кладбища и т.п. Все эти правила - буддийские и аскетические.


Неверно. Обеты бхикшу *не аскеза*. Виная бхикшу не есть самоистязание тела ни в какой его мере. Самый важный смысл Дхармы Будды - в установлении срединного пути. 




> Одна – это склонность к чувственным удовольствиям по отношению к чувственным объектам: низкая, пошлая, обывательская, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет.





> Во-первых, эти обеты возникли сравнительно поздно (и касаются только "высших" тантр, привет сингонским тантрикам-самомуфикантам)


Т.е. "поздно"? 14 основных и вторичные обеты содержатся в мула-тантрах которые, как известно, происходят из диалогов Ваджрадхары и некоего слушающего высшего бодхисаттвы или иного божества. Те. мулатантры как и сутры предполагают свой модус существования вне времени. Что касается японцев, то дальневосточные формы буддадхармы со временем стали весьма искажены и выродились вот до таких извращений.





> во-вторых - нага-баба никак не относятся к ваджраяне, это совсем другая линия со своими правилами. Зачем их мерить ваджраянскими обетами - неясно (да и в ваджраяне встречаются такие вещи, как жертва своей плоти и крови, ибо список и смысл обетов варьируют от тантры к тантре, а в ньингма и сарма они и вовсе разные).


Так это не кто иной как ты популяризируешь т.з., что ваджраянские тантры очищенные от всего тибецкого налета не имеют практически никакой разницы с труЪ-хинду и что аскеза там полагается как путь к сиддхам. Ошибочность этой теории, я описал выше. Что касается почти полного соответствия ваджраяне и труЪ-хинду тантрам, это правда.  Дьявол кроется в деталях - воззрение, цели и методы были немного смещены на буддийские рельсы. Мелкие изменения - крупные последствия.




> И откуда нам знать о пользе или вреде этого?


А вот чтобы не потеряться и существует Дхарма Будд и наставления буддийских гуру коих следует придерживаться. В противном случае может обретаться любой плох, но не буддийский.




> Другой вопрос, что в ваджраяне высших тантр такие формы тапаса обычно не приняты. Однако это вопрос индивидуальный и тут уж каждый для себя решает (Наропа с иглами под ногтями передает привет всем нелюбителям аскетизма).


Замечание было бы справедливым, если бы не один маленький момент - это ситуативные индивидуальные экстраординарные методы, которые применяет некий гуру персонально к своему ученику, как правило для скоростного очищения кармы (строительная компания Марпа & Миларепа), а не доктринальные системы, опеределяющие тапас (членовредительство) как *путь, ведущий к освобождению*. В случае Наропы - гестапо с иголками не было *путем*, эти упражнения нельзя повторять и применять к другим, это не есть схема пути, не есть суть пути, не есть опора на пути.

----------

Vidyadhara (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Поясним, что среди отрекшихся от мира аскетов есть дашанами, они же экаданди (это веданта), и триданди, всяческие тантрического типа шайвы. Помимо этого, есть санньяси-вайшнавы, но я их совсем не знаю.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы уже в силах видеть несчастность и психические отклонения по фотке?!


совершенно счастливый йогин, я гарантирую это (С)

----------


## Alex

А есть непальские шайвы, у которых чуть ли не целые деревни населены семейными аугхарами-грихастхами (что вызывает у их индийских собратьев разрыв шаблона).

----------

Вантус (15.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Причем "буддист" определяется не как "придерживающийся определенной философии", а просто как социальный маркер "свой-чужой".


Вообще-то именно что философией. Если вдруг таковую кто-то не понимает, судя по кол-ву прикольных западных тантриков, то это еще не основание для подобного признака разделения  :Wink: .

----------


## Вантус

> Аскетическая жизнь ваджраянского йогина как у шиваитов не являлась, во-первых обязательной (смотрим намтары махасиддхов, они были и царями и слугами и кем только не были), во-вторых нет достоверных сведений о том, что самоистязания там имели место быть.


Есть куча шайвов, типа упомянутых кашмирских пандитов, у которых также нет самоистязания, по тем же причинам, что и в ваджраяне. Ибо шайвов тьма сапрадай разной степени близости друг к другу и к ваджраяне.



> И тем более членовредительство (надругательство над скандхами, считание их нечистыми и т.д.)


Ни у каких (из тех что я знаю) шайвов нет полагания скандх нечистыми. Адвайта ведь. Так что членовредительство там вовсе не из-за полагания нечистым.



> *в ваджраяснкой тантре прямо противопоказано как нарушение вторичных обетов*.


В разных тантрах - разные своды обетов, повторю еще раз. Кодификация началась в Наланде и кончилась уже в Тибете.




> Неверно. Обеты бхикшу *не аскеза*. Виная бхикшу не есть самоистязание тела ни в какой его мере. Самый важный смысл Дхармы Будды - в установлении срединного пути.


Жизнь под деревом, сон сидя, питание раз в день, питание только пиндапатой и принятие ферментированной мочи как единственного лекарства - не аскеза?! А это канонические дополнительные виды аскетизма. Брахмачарья - не аскеза?! Ну и ну. Просто не столь жесткая, но тем не менее.




> Т.е. "поздно"? 14 основных и вторичные обеты содержатся в мула-тантрах которые, как известно, происходят из диалогов Ваджрадхары и некоего слушающего высшего бодхисаттвы или иного божества. Те. мулатантры как и сутры предполагают свой модус существования вне времени. Что касается японцев, то дальневосточные формы буддадхармы со временем стали весьма искажены и выродились вот до таких извращений.


Я все же ученый и отлично представляю, что значит "поздно". Не содержится этот список в полном виде в ранних тантрах, да и в поздних он варьирует.




> Так это не кто иной как ты популяризируешь т.з., что ваджраянские тантры очищенные от всего тибецкого налета не имеют практически никакой разницы с труЪ-хинду и что аскеза там полагается как путь к сиддхам. Ошибочность этой теории, я описал выше. Что касается почти полного соответствия ваджраяне и труЪ-хинду тантрам, это правда.  Дьявол кроется в деталях - воззрение, цели и методы были немного смещены на буддийские рельсы. Мелкие изменения - крупные последствия.


Не устаю повторять, что хинду очень разные - у одних так, а у других - совсем иначе, точнее в точности как в ваджраяне в тибетском виде.




> Замечание было бы справедливым, если бы не один маленький момент - это ситуативные индивидуальные экстраординарные методы, которые применяет некий гуру персонально к своему ученику, как правило для скоростного очищения кармы (строительная компания Марпа & Миларепа), а не доктринальные системы, опеределяющие тапас (членовредительство) как *путь, ведущий к освобождению*.


А практически никто из современных шайва не определяют членовредительство как массовый путь. Аскет с поднятой рукой - один такой на всю Индию. И у них также - все сугубо индивидуально.
Ты путаешь тапас брахманических времен с гораздо более поздними практиками, полностью его переосмысляющими.

----------


## Zom

> Нет, если принять что араха в данном эпизоде просто некое традиционное уважительное обращение, то всё чисто. Называют друг друга как хотят, один быть может уже реально арахат, а другой только в проекте.


Не шибко похоже. Моггаллана не стал бы советовать так поступать, если бы архаты были неспособны на это. Но он был архатом и вполне себе посоветовал. За сим видно, что второй тоже вполне себе архатом был. Кроме того, уж больно на равных они общаются. Да и в третьих - в тексте всё-таки написано про архата. В дружеско-приветственной речи можно было бы и что иное употребить. Да и в-четвёртых, сам контекст об этом говорит - вначале мирянин объявляет что чашка только для архатов с сиддхами, а не просто для кого попало, а потом и Пиндола и Моггаллана друг другу подтверждают, что они и архаты, и обладают сиддхами. А в-пятых, в каноне есть только случай, когда у буддиста были сиддхи, но он не был архатом. Это был Девадатта. У всех остальных обычно сиддхи достигались одновременно с достижением архатства. Или - как в случае с огненными аскетами или с Бахией - сиддхи уже были, но как только они слушали первую проповедь, они тут же достигали архатства. Короче говоря, буддист с сиддхами и без архатства - это скорее редчайшее исключение, чем правило.

А вообще история более подробно объяснена в Комментариях (DhA.iii.201ff). Было б интересно прочесть )

----------


## Ондрий

> Есть куча шайвов, типа упомянутых кашмирских пандитов, у которых также нет самоистязания, по тем же причинам, что и в ваджраяне. Ибо шайвов тьма сапрадай разной степени близости друг к другу и к ваджраяне.


Очень рад за них, меньше будет обитателей адов.





> Ни у каких (из тех что я знаю) шайвов нет полагания скандх нечистыми. Адвайта ведь. Так что членовредительство там вовсе не из-за полагания нечистым.


этот обет из 2х подпунктов. Полагание нечистыми - только один из них.




> В разных тантрах - разные своды обетов, повторю еще раз. Кодификация началась в Наланде и кончилась уже в Тибете.


Вторичные могут меняться составом и расширяясь. Пример - +25 в Калачакре, где запрещается в принципе например бухать. Что не отменяет основных, тем более если их принял.




> Жизнь под деревом, сон сидя, питание раз в день, питание только пиндапатой и принятие ферментированной мочи как единственного лекарства - не аскеза?! А это канонические дополнительные виды аскетизма. Брахмачарья - не аскеза?! Ну и ну. Просто не столь жесткая, но тем не менее.


У тебя не-аскеза, это купаться в шампанском с 2мя девушками? Повторю только слова Будды о крайностях:
Одна – это склонность к чувственным удовольствиям по отношению к чувственным объектам: низкая, пошлая, обывательская, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет.

Будда декларировал срединный путь, если он кажется аскезой, то наверное на фоне чего-то. (для джайнов вообще наверное покажется жутким гедонизмом) ))))




> Я все же ученый и отлично представляю, что значит "поздно". Не содержится этот список в полном виде в ранних тантрах, да и в поздних он варьирует.


Тем не менее, он имеет место быть, даже разрозненно по разным текстам. И плохое обращение с телом - входит в современный список.




> Не устаю повторять, что хинду очень разные - у одних так, а у других - совсем иначе, точнее в точности как в ваджраяне в тибетском виде.


Напомню - мы обсуждаем симпатичного дедушку с покалеченой рукой, которого ты взялся защищать, как пример того, что такая аскеза - есть путь.



> А практически никто из современных шайва не определяют членовредительство как массовый путь. Аскет с поднятой рукой - один такой на всю Индию. И у них также - все сугубо индивидуально.


Так мы ему дружно сочувствуем или сорадуемся? Я не понял.  :Smilie:

----------

Vidyadhara (15.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Не стоит пытаться спорить со мной, используя софизмы. Во-первых, я не говорил, что ваджраяна близка к нага-бабам и, тем более, что ваджраяна использует те же практики, что и нага-баба. Во-вторых, нага-баба - это далеко не все шайва, а только мизерная их часть. В-третьих, ваджраяна - родич *именно* капалика, а не каких-то абстрактных, произвольных шиваитов (существующих только в фантазиях книг по дуйре и т.п.). Это родство мы можем видеть и сейчас - на примере натхов и каулов, до сих пор имеющих общие с ваджраяной практики и гуру.

*В-четвертых*, Кришначарья (скорее всего он, в тексте Нагпопа, а это обычно Канха) толкует правило "других практиков не оскорбляйте, чтите" именно как относящееся к шайвам и подобным, хотя многие тибетские пандиты и не соглашались с ним. Ты об этом слыхал?

----------


## Ондрий

> Не стоит пытаться спорить со мной, используя софизмы.


Где ты увидел софизмы в списке обетов тантры и цитате из сутры о крайностях? Напомню контекст, ибо за обильным и познавательным списком отличий одних хинду от других затуманивается основной вопрос - молодец тот дедушка, он занимается полезной духовной практикой или он фрик, занимающийся тапасом, не важно основной это способ мокши для него или нет. Для сдувания тумана индийских ученых тайн - повторю, что ИХ способы практики осуждались как самим Буддой так и поздними толкователями, включая ваджраянские тантры.




> Во-первых, я не говорил, что ваджраяна близка к нага-бабам и, тем более, что ваджраяна использует те же практики, что и нага-баба. Во-вторых, нага-баба - это далеко не все шайва, а только мизерная их часть. В-третьих, ваджраяна - родич *именно* капалика, а не каких-то абстрактных, произвольных шиваитов (существующих только в фантазиях книг по дуйре и т.п.). Это родство мы можем видеть и сейчас - на примере натхов и каулов, до сих пор имеющих общие с ваджраяной практики и гуру.


Пожалуйста перечитай мой абзац выше - это вообще-то уже повтор выходит.




> *В-четвертых*, Кришначарья толкует правило "других практиков не оскорбляйте, чтите" именно как относящееся к шайвам и подобным, хотя многие тибетские пандиты и не соглашались с ним. Ты об этом слыхал?


Довольно произвольное толкование. Так можно вообще перестать различать где благо, а где порок, в логическом пределе не будет никакого смысла в наставлениях Будды, т.к. выходит, что все практики хороши и полезны.

----------


## Вантус

> Где ты увидел софизмы в списке обетов тантры и цитате из сутры о крайностях? Напомню контекст, ибо за обильным и познавательным списком отличий одних хинду от других затуманивается основной вопрос - молодец тот дедушка, он занимается полезной духовной практикой или он фрик, занимающийся тапасом, не важно основной это способ мокши для него или нет. Для сдувания тумана индийских ученых тайн - повторю, что ИХ способы практики осуждались как самим Буддой так и поздними толкователями, включая ваджраянские тантры.


Вот где загвоздка - *ИХ* это чьих именно? Дашанами, шактов, каулов и т.п. Нет хинду вообще, нет шайва вообще. Есть конкретные линии со своими методами.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот где загвоздка - *ИХ* это чьих именно? Дашанами, шактов, каулов и т.п. Нет хинду вообще, нет шайва вообще. Есть конкретные линии со своими методами.


Кто спорит, что у всех линий свои методы. Мы обсуждали абстрактный вопрос - полезно ли для пробуждения выполнять аскетические практики с повреждениями тела или нет *на примере* дедушки с искалеченой рукой. Это я все пытаюсь убрать дискурс увлекательных особенностей разных хинду, к обсуждаемой теме не относящейся. Остальное мы с тобой в привате обсудили, на том я обсждуение этой темы и забью. ибо ничего нового я смогу написать к тому, что было сказано выше на основе установления терминологии Буддой - что такое ср.путь, аскеза и гедонизм.)

----------

Alex (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Аскетические практики дает гуру и никто более. Массовое их исполнение абсурдно и никому не полезно.

----------

Ондрий (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Аскетические практики дает гуру и никто более. Массовое их исполнение абсурдно и никому не полезно.


С этим трудно не согласиться, ибо экслюзивные персонально-ориентированные примеры есть и в исторических зарисовках по буд. тантре. 

И на этой жизнеутверждающей ноте можно забить или что каноничнее - намотать на тему)))

----------

Vidyadhara (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Не шибко похоже. Моггаллана не стал бы советовать так поступать, если бы архаты были неспособны на это. Но он был архатом и вполне себе посоветовал. За сим видно, что второй тоже вполне себе архатом был. Кроме того, уж больно на равных они общаются. Да и в третьих - в тексте всё-таки написано про архата. В дружеско-приветственной речи можно было бы и что иное употребить.


Можно, но также можно и сказать что они продублировали просто чужую реплику, таким образом показав что принимают вызов, что то в этом роде. Моггалана (к слову в силу арахатсва то он таки не полетел), не сказать что прям советует, мол "лети это так клёво", а имхо говорит что то вроде «слетай, ибо чем ты не "арахат с иддхи в понимании этих чудаков из деревни"», может он вообще троллит, а сам понимает что чашка в общем это вещь для мудрого человека малоценная.


> Да и в-четвёртых, сам контекст об этом говорит - вначале мирянин объявляет что чашка только для архатов с сиддхами, а не просто для кого попало, а потом и Пиндола и Моггаллана друг другу подтверждают, что они и архаты, и обладают сиддхами. А в-пятых, в каноне есть только случай, когда у буддиста были сиддхи, но он не был архатом. Это был Девадатта. У всех остальных обычно сиддхи достигались одновременно с достижением архатства. Или - как в случае с огненными аскетами или с Бахией - сиддхи уже были, но как только они слушали первую проповедь, они тут же достигали архатства. Короче говоря, буддист с сиддхами и без архатства - это скорее редчайшее исключение, чем правило.


У джайнов тоже были "арахаты" с иддхи, иначе что бы они потащились разве за чашкой, раз так ясно сказано, и народ в массе тоже особо не сортировал аскетов; также очевидно что иддхи это не всегда арахатсво, ты только предполагаешь что редчайший случай, приведённые тобой примеры всё таки частные, никто ж не исследовал тему сколько бхиккху имеют идххи, сколько из них арахаты, а в сутты могли попасть просто яркие примеры.

Ладно, наскучила уже тема, при случае подусну кому нибудь знающему комментарий.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

я бы вот куда перевёл тему: как известно арахаты видят арахатство других, но сразу ли они его видят, с первого взгляда? Насколько помню даже обладавший всеведеньем Будда для особо сложных случаев погружался в сравнительно продолжительные изучения. А что говорить об арахатах? Быть может в нашем случае Моггалана ещё сомневался арахат ли Пиндола и как раз изучал, например вбросил ему заведомо сомнительную формулировку и стал наблюдать как то отреагирует?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

Нет, архатство видит не архат, а тот, кто обладает сиддхой чтения умов других существ. Разумеется, ему для этого нужно направить на это свой ум. Вот так просто с первого взгляда никто не увидит.

----------


## Топпер

Встречал, при описании этого случая во вторичной литературе, что Пиндола не был Архатом в описываемый момент.

----------


## Zom

А я вчера во вторичной встречал как раз-таки обратное )

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Почему фрик-то? Живет так, как считает нужным, у вас не спрашивает. Или все должны жить исключительно так, как _вы_ считаете нормальным?


Йохохо, а где я это этому чуду в перьях запрещал жить как он хочет? Пускай хоть на руках ходит (или точнее руке :Smilie: ), мне то что, только дхьяны и дхарма здесь каким боком?



> Как эффективность сравнивали? Статистические выкладки - в студию.


Думается подобные практики вообще не ведут к дхьянам, а с чего вы взяли что ведут надо у вас спрашивать. Сколько достигших подобными методами?  Статистические выкладки – в студию.



> Не все, что не укладывается в ваш стереотип, обязательно глупо.


Это глупо с точки зрения дхармы. А адхарма – всегда глупо и мои стреотипы тут ни при чем.

-------------------------
Извините за некоторую резкость высказываний, просто читать ваш маразм надоело. Ваши пассажи аля "претерпение неудобства и лишения в высшей степени помогает развитию дхьян", что в переводе на нормальный язык означает: один из наиболее быстрых методов достижение дхьян и сиддхи - воздеражание от дефекации, мочеиспускания и т.д, - вызывают как минимум недоумение. Я не сомневаюсь в том, что некоторые шиваисты этим занимаются (а может и вы), но возвещать этот бред тут не надо. Это буддийский форум. Напишу прямо – здесь не место для обсуждения шиваизма и не надо все темы сводить к нему, за шиваизм можно побазарить и на других форумах. Благо таковых в сети хватает.

----------

Аньезка (15.07.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Если бы. Похоже, что вообще все небуддисты.


Если вы считаете что собеседники пребывают в полном неведении относительно других религий, и не способны на то, чтобы представителя одной религии отличить от представителя другой, то не понятно что вы тут делаете? Собрались нас "темных" просвещать? Пока похоже вы здесь в открытую проповедуете шиваизм, что не комильфо с вашей стороны.

----------


## Alex

> Если вы считаете, что собеседники пребывают в полном неведении относительно других религий и не способны на то, чтобы представителя одной религии отличить от представителя другой...


Не считаю, и из моих сообщений это никак не следует.



> Собрались нас, "темных", просвещать?


Не собрался, и из моих сообщений это никак не следует.



> Пока, похоже, вы здесь в открытую проповедуете шиваизм...


Не проповедую ни в открытую, ни тайно, и из моих сообщений это никак не следует.

----------

Vidyadhara (15.07.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Не проповедую ни в открытую, ни тайно, и из моих сообщений это никак не следует.


Не следует? А кто выкладывал ролик с Максом Захаркиным в этой теме? А кто апеллирует к Шива-сутрам, Спанда-карикам и другим шиваитским писаниях в разделе тхеравада? По ряду ваших постов у меня сложилось именно такое впечатление, буду рад ошибиться.

----------


## Вантус

> Йохохо, а где я это этому чуду в перьях запрещал жить как он хочет? Пускай хоть на руках ходит (или точнее руке), мне то что, только дхьяны и дхарма здесь каким боком?


При том, что дхарма и дхьяны - не принадлежат буддизму. Эти слова используются повсеместно в индийских учениях. Означают, например, учение, ведущие к мокше и медитативную концентрацию. У Патанджали так, например.



> Думается подобные практики вообще не ведут к дхьянам, а с чего вы взяли что ведут надо у вас спрашивать. Сколько достигших подобными методами?  Статистические выкладки – в студию.


Вам думается так, а мне иначе. Учета я не вел и не собираюсь. Однако, многие йоги древности, сообразно преданиям, достигли мокши таким образом, а иные достигли сиддх. Предлагаю почитать пураны, они пестрят упоминаниями о таких достигших.



> Это глупо с точки зрения дхармы. А адхарма – всегда глупо и мои стреотипы тут ни при чем.


Почему это адхарма? Где в смрити и шрути говорится, что это адхарма? Или вы имеете сиддхи - все, что вам не нравится, становится адхарма, хоть одобряется смрити и шрути, теми текстами, которые собственно определяют, что дхарма, а что - адхарма для любого индуса. Более того, мне не ясно, почему это адхарма и с точки зрения буддизма, скажем тхеравады (нет запрета для мирян в каноне, различающего буддийскую дхарму и буддийскую адхарму).

Вот подносить "махаракта" и "махасукха шукра" божествам - это действительно адхарма, смрити не одобряет подношение нечистых субстанций, да и буддийские шастры тоже. Как жить вам, делающему такие подношения? Все ануттаровские тантры действительно адхармичны, ибо они противны и смрити, и шрути и даже бауддха дхарме. Собственно, они намеренно адхармичны, но вы, походу не понимаете, что это такой, ныне практически исчезнувший, метод йоги - осознанное следование адхармическим практикам (но к тому человеку это никак не относится, его практика вполне дхармична).




> Извините за некоторую резкость высказываний, просто читать ваш маразм надоело.


Не извиню, пока вижу оскорбления как реакцию на то, что вам не нравится, при этом вы смутно понимаете родственность не нравящегося вашим любимым цацкам и это вас злит.



> Ваши пассажи аля "претерпение неудобства и лишения в высшей степени помогает развитию дхьян", что в переводе на нормальный язык означает: один из наиболее быстрых методов достижение дхьян и сиддхи - воздеражание от дефекации, мочеиспускания и т.д, - вызывают как минимум недоумение. Я не сомневаюсь в том, что некоторые шиваисты этим занимаются (а может и вы), но возвещать этот бред тут не надо. Это буддийский форум. Напишу прямо – здесь не место для обсуждения шиваизма и не надо все темы сводить к нему, за шиваизм можно побазарить и на других форумах. Благо таковых в сети хватает.


Вы уже решили, что можете за других людей решать, какие методы йоги правильны, а какие нет? Вы можете решать, что бред, а что нет? И про воздержание от "дефекации, мочеиспускания и т.д" тут никто не писал, вы сами это придумали и приписали эти слова мне, шиваитам и т.п. Я лишь, фактически, сослался на Патанджали, который пишет, что тапас - важный элемент в йоге.

----------


## Вантус

Но я понял, на деле "дхарма" - это у "Vidyadhara" все, что соответствует привычному европейскому образу жизни, с его культом красоты и здоровья, с нулевым отречением и тому подобным. А адхарма - это все, где требуется хоть какое-то отречение от мирских вещей. 

Определенно, это европейская мораль, а не дхарма - тот, кто ведет себя не как все - дебил.

Вполне может быть, что в разных "дзогченовских" бизнес-организациях именно такое понимание, однако оно не традиционно и не отражает смысл слов "дхарма" и "адхарма" согласно каноническим писаниям.

----------


## Ондрий

Саша, ты слишком эмоционален и передергиваешь. Я не думаю, что участник Vidyadhara думает, что европ. образ жизни - дхарма (кстати, причем тут это?). Отречение - оно в голове, а не в тапасе и означает только отречение от сансары вообще. Про определение живущего в доме и вне дома можно цитату из стуры не приводить, дабы не обвинили в софизмах?  :Smilie: ))

Тема тут опять продублировалась и опять неудобно просить модераторов распиливать ее на 2. 
Вторую можно назвать "Тапас vs срединный путь" (Вантус будет против такой формулировки)
Тему можно перенести в межбудд., правда есть риск замусоривания ее церковными палладинами.

----------

Alex (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Саша, ты слишком эмоционален и передергиваешь. Я не думаю, что участник Vidyadhara думает, что европ. образ жизни - дхарма (кстати, причем тут это?).


При том, что он активно поносит, смеется над тем, что выглядит неправильно именно по обычным европейским меркам (по протестантской морали, осуждающей аскетизм, точнее).



> Отречение - оно в голове, а не в тапасе и означает только отречение от сансары вообще. Про определение живущего в доме и вне дома можно цитату из стуры не приводить, дабы не обвинили в софизмах? ))


Покуда человек реально не отрекся, все это только разговоры, про отречение в голове, которого никому не видно. Зачем тогда нужно быть покинувшим дом бхикшу, отказавшимся от красивых одежд, обрившимся налысо, порой - сбрившим брови, зависящим от подаяния, если отречение в голове? Очень хорошее самооправдание - типа я жру в три горла, живу в комфорте, но у меня отречение, оно - в голове, а бездомные аскеты - просто дурачки, раз так не могут достичь такого уровня.

----------

Vladiimir (15.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> При том, что он активно поносит, смеется над тем, что выглядит неправильно именно по обычным европейским меркам (по протестантской морали, осуждающей аскетизм, точнее).


Почему по обычным европейским меркам? Я в который раз пытаюсь обратить внимание на средииность пути в буддадхарме. Аскеза осуждается (включая члено-вредительство на палке))) .



> Покуда человек реально не отрекся, все это только разговоры, про отречение в голове, которого никому не видно.


Это должно быть видно в первую очередь самому отрекающемуся, не на публику же нужно проявлять отречение? А сутру все-таки придется поискать, хотя я вижу, что приведение цитат из них никакого влияния на дискуссию не оказывает (((. Ты уводишь любой разговор к тантре, хинду и их духовному родству на основании которого строится тезис о том, что они не менее полезны для мокши - "_Однако, многие йоги древности, сообразно преданиям, достигли мокши таким образом, а иные достигли сиддх. Предлагаю почитать пураны, они пестрят упоминаниями о таких достигших_."

Очень странное завление. Я вот могу предложить почитать Ветхий Завет - там тоже все кому надо достигали и сиддх и "мокши" в его иудейском понимании.




> Зачем тогда нужно быть покинувшим дом бхикшу, отказавшимся от красивых одежд, обрившимся налысо, порой - сбрившим брови, зависящим от подаяния, если отречение в голове? Очень хорошее самооправдание - типа я жру в три горла, живу в комфорте, но у меня отречение, оно - в голове, а бездомные аскеты - просто дурачки, раз так не могут достичь такого уровня.


Бездомные аскеты - дурачки, если следуют крайним формам аскетизма, о которых и говорил Будда (и Васубандху). Ты упорно пропускаешь этот момент. "Дурачки" тут в смысле - заблуждающиееся о методах и целях пути.

Кроме того - практика тантры не предполагает обязательно щмащанской формы. Были и цари и т.д. По сравнению с европ. бонзами, индийские раджи были просто небожители с т.з. возможностей. Бедный несчастный глава МВФ попытался переспать со служанкой (горничной) и лишился практически всего.

----------

Аньезка (15.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Покуда человек реально не отрекся, все это только разговоры, про отречение в голове, которого никому не видно. Зачем тогда нужно быть покинувшим дом бхикшу, отказавшимся от красивых одежд, обрившимся налысо, порой - сбрившим брови, зависящим от подаяния, если отречение в голове? Очень хорошее самооправдание - типа я жру в три горла, живу в комфорте, но у меня отречение, оно - в голове, а бездомные аскеты - просто дурачки, раз так не могут достичь такого уровня.


Но человек реально отрекается от сансары когда желает очень сильно как из тюрьмы из нее освободиться. Это означает силное стремление к уничтожению омрачений в своем уме. При этом он может не отказываться от вкусной еды и комфорта, так как они здесь вторичны в плане отречения. Многие достигли освобождения через различные методы, один царь достиг освобождения на кровати говорится.

----------

Ондрий (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Почему по обычным европейским меркам? Я в который раз пытаюсь обратить внимание на средииность пути в буддадхарме. Аскеза осуждается (включая члено-вредительство на палке))) .


Где запрет для мирян в палийском каноне или где бы то ни было, кроме "высших" тантр, не подскажешь? Более того, корейские монахи отрубают себе порой пальцы, чтобы не отвлекаться на мирскую деятельность, а вьетнамские - морили, в стиле японских, себя голодом до смерти.



> Это должно быть видно в первую очередь самому отрекающемуся, не на публику же нужно проявлять отречение?


Так мы дойдем до жирных попов, "отрекшихся внутри" и проповедующих пастве отречение, которого отродясь не имели. Если человек отрекся - это явно видно, что у него ничего нет и он не привязан к мирским удобствам. Например, бханте Топпер ходит бритым и в странной одежде (а нормальной вовсе не носит). Это видимый знак отречения, как без него - я даже не знаю.



> Бездомные аскеты - дурачки, если следуют крайним формам аскетизма, о которых и говорил Будда (и Васубандху). Ты упорно пропускаешь этот момент.


Дай-как цитатку из Васубандху, там ведь говорится об аскетизме типа адживиковского как средстве достижения мокши, а не об аскетизме вообще. Будда не запрещал своим последователям аскетические практики, хоть и ограничил их определенным списком для монахов. Просто он утверждал, что аскетизм сам по себе не ведет к нирване. Так и дашанами аскетизм сам по себе не освобождает, а является подготовительной ступенью к йоге.



> Кроме того - практика тантры не предполагает обязательно щмащанской формы. Были и цари и т.д. По сравнению с европ. бонзами, индийские раджи были просто небожители с т.з. возможностей. Бедный несчастный глава МВФ попытался переспать со служанкой (горничной) и лишился практически всего.


Сдаешь позиции? Типа на шмашане - это все фигня и так только дурачки делают? Были цари - столь же уникальные, как и бАба с поднятой рукой. Всем любителям таких царей напомню 37 практик бодхисаттвы:




> 2
> В землях, где вырос, вздымаются волны привязанности к родне и друзьям.
> Ненависть к врагам неистовствует подобно пожару.
> Сгущается тупости тьма – незнания что принять, что отвергнуть.
> *Оставить землю, где вырос*, – это практика Бодхисаттвы.
> 
> 3
> Когда покидаешь места неблагие, тогда страсти постепенно на убыль идут
> Когда нет отвлечений, достоинства увеличиваются сами собой.
> ...

----------

Читтадхаммо (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Но человек реально отрекается от сансары когда желает очень сильно как из тюрьмы из нее освободиться. Это означает силное стремление к уничтожению омрачений в своем уме. При этом он может не отказываться от вкусной еды и комфорта, так как они здесь вторичны в плане отречения. Многие достигли освобождения через различные методы, один царь достиг освобождения на кровати говорится.


Вот это и есть адхарма. Что якобы можно отречься от сансары, ни от чего реально не отрекаясь. Знаем, знаем такой подход.

----------

Vladiimir (15.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Или есть история в сутре об одном богатом домохозяине который достиг свободы через особые добродетели прошлого но не через аскезу. Он был очень богат в этой жизни последней перед свободой и встретив Будду при посвящении, его волосы сами с головы упали и т.д. и он сразу достиг свободы и Будда объяснил что в давным давно, в прошлой одной своей жизни он помогал общине монахов которые медитрировали в лесу а он ходил по окрестным деревням и собирал для них подаяние и они не отвлекались на это от медитации. И в силу этой добродетели все последующие жизни он был богат и не знал никогда нужды и в конце концов встретил благодаря этой карме Будду и достиг свободы без внешних аскетических практик. Мы можем повторить такое подобное жертвуя общине монахов и накопить очень благую карму.

----------


## Кунсанг

ТО есть методов в буддизме очень много. Не обязательно всем должно подходить одно. Кому-то лучше вообще удалиться в горы в уединение, кому то это навредит и он не будет отличаться говорится от оленя в этом лесу. Многим мирянам подойдет практика совершения подношений Сангхе но не медитации. Сразу достичь свободы за одну жизнь это чаще всего утопия.

----------


## Alex

> ...кто выкладывал ролик с Максом Захаркиным в этой теме?


Ролик с йоги Матсьендранатхом выкладывал я для иллюстрации темы про питание. Потом решил, что это не очень уместно, и сообщение удалил. Проповеди тут не вижу. Кстати, мне кажется, что не очень-то удачно именование "Макс Захаркин". Думаю, Вам бы не очень понравилось выражение "Олежка Поздняков" (мне бы тоже).



> ...кто апеллирует к Шива-сутрам, Спанда-карикам и другим шиваитским писаниях в разделе тхеравада?


Апеллировал я, один раз, упомянув, что, на мой взгляд, в этих писаниях дается развернутый ответ на вопрос о происхождении мира и сознания, заданный топикстартером конкретной темы. Сказать, что этот ответ противоречит тхеравадинскому, невозможно, т.к. тхеравадинского ответа нет.
Если что, проповедь — это рассказ о некоем учении с целью обратить в него слушателя. Я не ставлю своей целью кого-то тут во что-то обращать. А то, что ваджраяна и ряд направлений шайвизма и шактизма имеют общие корни и веьма схожие (до какой степени — вопрос другой) воззрения и практики — это научный факт, который можно оспорить только с позиций мифологии, которая меня не особо интересует.
Прошу прощения, если задел религилзные чувства; я знаю, что это очень болезненно (в том числе и по себе).

----------

Vidyadhara (23.09.2012), Ондрий (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Прошу прощения, если задел религилзные чувства; я знаю, что это очень болезненно (в том числе и по себе).


Какое счастье, что я атеист и у меня нет религиозных чувств.

----------

Alex (15.07.2012), Vladiimir (15.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Где запрет для мирян в палийском каноне или где бы то ни было, кроме "высших" тантр, не подскажешь? Более того, корейские монахи отрубают себе порой пальцы, чтобы не отвлекаться на мирскую деятельность, а вьетнамские - морили, в стиле японских, себя голодом до смерти.


Я уже 2 раза подсказывал цитатами. Но кому они нужны? Про отморозки дальневосточных товарищей я уже высказался.




> Дай-как цитатку из Васубандху, там ведь говорится об аскетизме типа адживиковского как средстве достижения мокши, а не об аскетизме вообще. Будда не запрещал своим последователям аскетические практики, хоть и ограничил их определенным списком для монахов. Просто он утверждал, что аскетизм сам по себе не ведет к нирване. Так и дашанами аскетизм сам по себе не освобождает, а является подготовительной ступенью к йоге.


Ты произвольно скачешь между определениями аскезы и темами. Мы обсуждаем вопросы нанесения вреда телу, как путь к мокше. Ты сам приводил пример Патанджали. У Васубандху рыться нет времени т.к. нет эл.формы текста. Однако у него четко расписаны последствия тапаса. Про адживиков там или нет - не суть важно. НЕТ смысла метаться в определениях не буддийских хинду. Я тебе говорю, что крайний тапас осуждался буддхадхармой и все равно к какой там они себя школе причисляют, ты мне пишешь невпопад простыни про что это адживики, а эти шайвы, а эти натхи, а эти еще кто-то. Какое это имеет отношение к вопросу я не понимаю.




> Сдаешь позиции? Типа на шмашане - это все фигня и так только дурачки делают? Были цари - столь же уникальные, как и бАба с поднятой рукой.


Я ни с кем не воюю, что бы сдавать какие-то позиции. Я не говорил, что щмащана не нужна. Это было бы странным, т.к. требования к такой практики есть в текстах ваджраяны. Однако ты, текстуально относительно тапаса в форме повреждения телу, даешь только отсылки к не-буддийским текстам и собственные примеры из извращенных вырожденных дальневосточных формах практики.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не извиню, пока вижу оскорбления как реакцию на то, что вам не нравится, при этом вы смутно понимаете родственность не нравящегося вашим любимым цацкам и это вас злит.


Пока мы видим как раз кое-чью привязанность к внешним цацкам - внешним проявлениям практики тантры, как обязательный и необходимый способ достижения сиддхи. Вот во что собственно тема и упирается в конечном итоге. 

Ее лучше сформулировать так = Обязательно ли приводит "истинная" форма практики тантры как ее практиковали в индии к пробуждению или нет. 
Все остальные классификации индусов у меня не вызывают ровным счетом никакого интереса пусть они там хоть трижды бабЫ, натхи, йоги, капалики и прочие занятные для культурологии персонажи. Меня можно не парить обильными знаниями по их тонким различиям, они к делу относятся только как культурный багаж, который тибетцы отпилили. Вот именно это интересно было бы обсудить. А так мы будем ругаться по частностям до бесконечности - т.к. у нас у всех свои представления о том "как надо правильно делать".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Меня можно не парить обильными знаниями по их тонким различиям, они к делу относятся только как культурный багаж, который тибетцы отпилили. Вот именно это интересно было бы обсудить. А так мы будем ругаться по частностям до бесконечности - т.к. у нас у всех свои представления о том "как надо правильно делать".


Вообще-то не отпилили тибетцы это.

----------


## Кунсанг

Комментарии к кериму и дзогриму тибетских авторов показывают что экстремальных практик особо в тантре буддийской нет. Шаматха, практика с каналами и чакрами в дзогриме, потом достижение ясного света, который помогает постичь пустоту напрямую, достижение иллюзорного тела и затем состояния Будды это примерно. Иногда когда практик достигает переживания ясного света и он выпадает из него, тогда он применяет некоторые экстремальные техники такие как хождение голым среди людей или другое для стабилизации ума. Прыгает туда сюда впадает в разные состояния но стабилизирует свой ясный свет. Что со стороны конечно не видно и это кажется странным. Но это уже на продвинутом уровне. До этого всяких экстремальностей не нужно. Также поедание говна тоже относится к высоким практикам то есть поедать говно это еще очень далеко для большинства. Сначала шаматху развить это уже очень трудно. А без шаматхи продвижение невозможно. Речунгпа говорится развил шаматху за неделю, но это Речунгпа. Может ошибаюсь, поправьте если что.

----------


## Кунсанг

Никаких членовредительств нет в буддийской тантре и там есть обет касательно этого что нельзя повреждать свое тело.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вообще-то не отпилили тибетцы это.


Может по пунктам пробежимся?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может по пунктам пробежимся?


А может почитаем ринчхен тердзё? Плюс комменты на тантры различных тибетских учителей?
Многое из "отпиленного" преспокойно себе там содержится в текстах. конечно отсекать себе конечности не рекомендуется, но много разного веселого есть (Топпер бы сейчас сказал бы - я так и знал  :Smilie:  )

----------

Леонид Ш (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А может почитаем ринчхен тердзё? Плюс комменты на тантры различных тибетских учителей?
> Многое из "отпиленного" преспокойно себе там содержится в текстах. конечно отсекать себе конечности не рекомендуется, но много разного веселого есть (Топпер бы сейчас сказал бы - я так и знал  )


Дада. подношение своей плоти и крови там есть. И завязывание шнурами разных мест - тоже.

----------

Леонид Ш (15.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дада. подношение своей плоти и крови там есть. И завязывание шнурами разных мест - тоже.


И использование веселых смесей тоже можно найти  :Smilie:

----------

Вантус (15.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> А может почитаем ринчхен тердзё? Плюс комменты на тантры различных тибетских учителей?
> Многое из "отпиленного" преспокойно себе там содержится в текстах. конечно отсекать себе конечности не рекомендуется, но много разного веселого есть (Топпер бы сейчас сказал бы - я так и знал  )


Есть то он есть, да ктож ему столько дасть! Мыж говорим о *практическом использовании* а не о том, что в тиб. переводах все осталось. Осталось но так не практикуется. Так что, пробежимся по аттрибутам и составим список?  :Smilie: )

----------


## Кунсанг

ИНтересно что культ Сарасвати был добуддийским у индуистов, и буддисты также стали поклоняться Сарасвати. Считается что она супруга Манджушри. Индуисты достигали видения Сарасвати и достигали всяких сиддхи через нее.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ИНтересно что культ Сарасвати был добуддийским у индуистов, и буддисты также стали поклоняться Сарасвати. Считается что она супруга Манджушри. Индуисты достигали видения Сарасвати и достигали всяких сиддхи через нее.



Не только. Много всего есть, что пришло в буддизм оттуда ,не только методы связанные с Сарасвати. И о чём правоверные "буддисты" умолчать хотели бы. Особенно "правоверные" тибетского толка

----------

Вантус (15.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Есть то он есть, да ктож ему столько дасть! Мыж говорим о *практическом использовании* а не о том, что в тиб. переводах все осталось. Осталось но так не практикуется. Так что, пробежимся по аттрибутам и составим список? )


Да в буддийских методах и дронгджуг уже не практикуется, хотя передается (вон в боне используется, хоят и считается не самым легким методом).
Практикуется что-то из "отпиленного". И передается... но наверное не в хогвартсе.

Хотя конечно можно обсудить изготовление амулетов из кожи ребенка незамужней женщины (для определенных божеств как чакра их жизненной силы), если хотите. Или что-то еще подобное, что передается и в существующих традициях.

----------

Вантус (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да в буддийских методах и дронгджуг уже не практикуется, хотя передается (вон в боне используется, хоят и считается не самым легким методом).
> Практикуется что-то из "отпиленного". И передается... но наверное не в хогвартсе.


Вы о чем сказать-то хотели? Тибетская формы тантр была радикально пересмотрена с т.з. внешних способов практики и проведения ритуалов. Для вас это новость? Предметы в капале сто лет в обед заменены на все что угодно, кроме того, что описано в текстах. Это мне тоже надо разъяснять?

----------


## Кунсанг

Да, в Тибете практика некоторых ЗАщитников была добуддийской и ее буддисты ввели в свои практики немного изменив. Бонские божества были введены в буддийский пантеон божеств. В Бурятии тоже некоторые Защитники добуддийские были введены в практику но при этом говорится что большие ламы ввели их в буддизм. Даровали обеты генина и т.д. практику Прибежища.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы о чем сказать-то хотели? Тибетская формы тантр была радикально пересмотрена с т.з. внешних способов практики и проведения ритуалов. Для вас это новость? Предметы в капале сто лет в обед заменены на все что угодно, кроме того, что описано в текстах. Это мне тоже надо разъяснять?


См. выше. Немного более подробно. И при этом никаких особых подмен.
А ритуалы разнятся от школы к школе.

----------


## Ондрий

> См. выше. Немного более подробно. И при этом никаких особых подмен.
> А ритуалы разнятся от школы к школе.


У вас лама с тришулой ходит обмазавшись пеплом или восседает на высоком троне в дацанах, принимая подношения, летая самолетами?
Забавные познания в предмете. Это даже в хогвартсе проходят.

----------


## Ондрий

Ну и ванг у вас тоже проходит как отцы завещали или вы, как все, йогуртом балуетесь?  :Smilie: )))))

----------

Legba (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> См. выше. Немного более подробно. И при этом никаких особых подмен.
> А ритуалы разнятся от школы к школе.





> У вас лама с тришулой ходит обмазавшись пеплом или восседает на высоком троне в дацанах, принимая подношения, летая самолетами?
> Забавные познания в предмете. Это даже в хогвартсе проходят.


См. про токденов. А сохранились еще фотки разных тибетских йогинов конца 19 - начала 20 в. и с тришулой, и с пеплом. Забавное такое высокомерие по отношению к собственным основателям - типа дикие люди, ходят голышом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Уже сказал - посмотрите выше. Читать-то поди умеете? Вантус вон прочесть смог после изменения сообщений. А вам - не судьба даже после просьбы?

----------


## Кунсанг

Подношение плоти и крови недавно умершего человека сейчас также практикуется буддистами. Если по реке в Индии плывет труп то буддисты могут взять его органы и поднести божествам, что становится и помощью умершему и накоплением добродетели.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Уже сказал - посмотрите выше. Читать-то поди умеете? Вантус вон прочесть смог после изменения сообщений. А вам - не судьба даже после просьбы?


А вы только по ключевым словам каментите, раз научились читать? Или обсуждаемый вопрос попробуем осмыслить. Обсуждаем массовые явления, а не особые редкие случаи. Тибетцы ванги давать стадионами сочли возможным, но почему-то не сочли возможным применять все аттрибуты, каковые описаны в текстах. Вы мне про йогурт расскажете или отмолчаться - лучшая стратегия? )))

----------


## Вантус

> Тибетцы ванги давать стадионами сочли возможным, но почему-то не сочли возможным применять все аттрибуты, каковые описаны в текстах.


Если быть точным - не сочли возможным в _стадионных_ вангах применять все атрибуты.

----------

Ондрий (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если быть точным - не сочли возможным в _стадионных_ вангах применять все атрибуты.


Именно, это мы и обсуждаем. Кроме того, такие замены входят в состав многих тибетских комментариев к тантре, и в этом нет никакого секрета. От процедуры вангов, до повседневной практики.

----------


## Вантус

> Именно, это мы и обсуждаем. Кроме того, такие замены входят в состав тибетских комментариев к тантре, и в этом нет никакого секрета. От процедуры вангов, до повседневной практики.


Замены и у неваров бытуют и даже у кашмирских пандитов. И что с того - никто из них же не пытается сказать, что те, кто заменами не пользуется - дурачки.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вы только по ключевым словам каментите, раз научились читать? Или обсуждаемый вопрос попробуем осмыслить. Обсуждаем массовые явления, а не особые редкие случаи. Тибетцы ванги давать стадионами сочли возможным, но почему-то не сочли возможным применять все аттрибуты, каковые описаны в текстах. Вы мне про йогурт расскажете или отмолчаться - лучшая стратегия? )))


Ну так вы особо редкие (если они так уж редки) случаи сразу подводите под слова - нет, такого быть не может. Может научимся слушать собсеседника и читать то, что он пишет для начала? Или и дальше будем стоять перед стеной и говорить, что сбоку и за спиной ничего нет?
А вопрос про йогурт был задан после того, как вам было предложено прочесть дополеннное сообщение. Но вместо того, чтобы прочесть, вы решили сделать подмену и сказать, что вам не отвечают? Очень интересный подход. А относительно стадионов и массовых передач учения ЧННР уже высказывался один раз. Вроде там было то, что один дзогченовский мастер этим не гнушался. Как результа в его линии передачи долго потом никто не мог достичь реализации радужного тела. Так что стадионы - не показатель.

----------


## Ондрий

Про йогурты началось не с вашего сообщения, а несколько сотен лет назад. Вы мне про них расскажете или будете кругами ходить? Принимали йогурт или реальную "бодхичитту"?
Я и про капалу спрашивал. Но это тоже проигнорировали.

----------


## Ондрий

> Замены и у неваров бытуют и даже у кашмирских пандитов. И что с того - никто из них же не пытается сказать, что те, кто заменами не пользуется - дурачки.


А где-то говорил, что дурачки? Ты не передергивай тему с членовредительства на замену субстанций и модификации ритуалов в дискурсе про "дурачков".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Про йогурты началось не с вашего сообщения, а несколько сотен лет назад. Вы мне про них расскажете или будете кругами ходить? Принимали йогурт или реальную "бодхичитту"?
> Я и про капалу спрашивал. Но это тоже проигнорировали.


А вы вырезали согласно требованиям (а это современные тексты уже) кожу у младенцев? И опускали килаю для подготовки практики в молоко?
Я так чую, что часть сообщения всё равно не прочтете. Ну ладно. Если человек не слышит, с ним говорить бесполезно. Убегаю

----------


## Ондрий

> А вы вырезали согласно требованиям (а это современные тексты уже) кожу у младенцев? И опускали килаю для подготовки практики в молоко?


А вы с какой целью интересуетесь, вы антисемит?

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А где-то говорил, что дурачки? Ты не передергивай тему с членовредительства на замену субстанций и модификации ритуалов в дискурсе про "дурачков".


А в чем принципиальная разница  между регулярным говноядением из капалы и поднятием руки на 30 лет?

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> А в чем принципиальная разница  между регулярным говноядением из капалы и поднятием руки на 30 лет?


Марс и сникерс в чем-то схожи - марс гавно и сникерс тоже (С). Но отличия все-же есть, т.к. поедание какашки в капале - не тапас. И ты это сам прекрасно знаешь.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Legba

К слову о стадионных вангах.
Рассуждать тут сложно, ибо раньше такой ванг провести было технически невозможно.
Нужна всеж таки аудиотехника. Без колонок аудитория более сотни человек (а вернее 20-50) просто невозможна.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> К слову о стадионных вангах.
> Рассуждать тут сложно, ибо раньше такой ванг провести было технически невозможно.
> Нужна всеж таки аудиотехника. Без колонок аудитория более сотни человек (а вернее 20-50) просто невозможна.


Древние греки как-то справлялись в театре ))))

тут дело немного в другом все же.
и как минимум - в готовности учеников практиковать *так* и *то* любым образом, ибо велико у них стремление стать Буддой, потому и *способы* практики им не важны.
современный рафинированный массовый тибетский тантризм - очень гуманен к офисным йогинам ))))

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (20.07.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Древние греки как-то справлялись в театре ))))


Так этож какая запара! Амфитеатр, вкопанные горшки, рупоры в масках...





> тут дело немного в другом все же.
> и как минимум - в готовности учеников практиковать *так* и *то* любым образом, ибо велико у них стремление стать Буддой, потому и *способы* практики им не важны.
> современный рафинированный массовый тибетский тантризм - очень гуманен к офисным йогинам ))))


Ну вот тут мы и упираемся в существенный вопрос. До какого момента можно заменять *способ*, чтобы *то* осталось *тем*?
На мой взгляд, способ вообще может быть изменен тотально. И расточен под конкретного садхака. И так и должно быть.
Но - возникает вопрос. 
Почему тибетцы оставили некую часть индийского символизма - притом, что им то он ни о чем не говорил.
Для индийца "драгоценный слон" - понятная тема. Это примерно как мне сказать "золотой лимузин".
А для тибетца? Но ведь оставили.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так этож какая запара! Амфитеатр, вкопанные горшки, рупоры в масках...


Вполне хватит матюгальника из листовой бронзы)) Он не дороже по себестоимости и проще по сложности изготовления, чем, скажем, металлическая ваджра.

Вложение 10226

я прикинул, что такой девайс вполне мог бы войти в список предметов самаи для гуру))))
и сейчас бы его рисовали на переносных картинках или делали бы микро-муляжи для ношения на цепочке, прикладывая его ритуально ко рту по время современного ванга ))))




> Ну вот тут мы и упираемся в существенный вопрос. До какого момента можно заменять *способ*, чтобы *то* осталось *тем*?
> На мой взгляд, способ вообще может быть изменен тотально. И расточен под конкретного садхака. И так и должно быть.
> Но - возникает вопрос. 
> Почему тибетцы оставили некую часть индийского символизма - притом, что им то он ни о чем не говорил.
> Для индийца "драгоценный слон" - понятная тема. Это примерно как мне сказать "золотой лимузин".
> А для тибетца? Но ведь оставили.


Есть масса вариантов как ответить. Например, что самое очевидное - сохранение буквы учения при гибкой модификации в реальности. Та же пресловутая "повозка", которой не было в тибете. Все все вещи *в текстах* - оставлены. Переведены на тиб. как получилось. "Букву" не трогали ни в одном тексте.

Помимо же индивидуальных аспектов обучения (отжиги Тилопа-Наропа и т.д.), есть же и общие дидактические требования, разве нет? Дополнения к основной теме обучения - индивидуальны и сообразны уникальному сочетанию учителя и ученика, что не отменяет общей линии партии - ритуалы, последовательность этапов, объекты для визуализации, в конце концов сами "тексты" практик передавались без радикальных модификаций, за исключением банальных ошибок переписчиков и переводчиков. Это даже не некий костяк практики - это, собственно, весь полноценный комплекс. Индивидуальные дополнения не заменяют, а именно дополняют процесс обучения. Противопоставлять их - я не думаю что это правильно.

----------

Legba (18.07.2012), Вантус (18.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Мне тут знающие люди неплохую мысль подкинули. Причины ограничений кол-ва учеников и частоты вангов в их историческом натуральном виде - может упираться и во вполне естественные канонические причины. Например - как известно, потеря бинду считается катастрофической для йогина, а дарующий ванг должен выдать бодхичитту в некотором кол-ве (замена же йогуртами очень безопасна и кол-во желающих зависит только от призводственных мощностей молокозавода и покупательной способности клиентов))))) .. Что последует с йогином с этом случае? За правильность теории не ручаюсь - не сам придумал). 

Я не думаю, что отсутствие микрофонов было причиной запрета на массовость. Есть же вполне традиционное описание причин.

----------

Alex (18.07.2012), Legba (18.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Я не думаю, что отсутствие микрофонов было причиной запрета на массовость.


А собственно и нет ведь запрета на массовость. Есть оговоренное количество учеников - 1, 3,....36...
С нейогуртом теория ловкая.)) Но вот ригпацал-ванг положено только троим передавать, а там йогурт вообще не задействован )))

----------

Ондрий (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А собственно и нет ведь запрета на массовость. Есть оговоренное количество учеников - 1, 3,....36...
> С нейогуртом теория ловкая.)) Но вот ригпацал-ванг положено только троим передавать, а там йогурт вообще не задействован )))


Ригпацал-ванг решительно отвергаем, как сомнительную штуку. Мы, капалики, народ простой - нет никаких ригпацал-вангов в наших тантрах.

----------


## Ондрий

> А собственно и нет ведь запрета на массовость. Есть оговоренное количество учеников - 1, 3,....36...


В Сарма обычно до 25. Кажется Е.С. Сакья Триздин как-то ламдре(кажется) давал группами подряд по 25 чел). Понятно, что схитрили, но букву закона не нарушили))




> С нейогуртом теория ловкая.)) Но вот ригпацал-ванг положено только троим передавать, а там йогурт вообще не задействован )))


Мое же личное, возможно не популярное, мнение таково - а-й-тантра сильно не для всех. И не только классическими дедовскими методами. И не факт, что *не* наберется большая масса оригиналов, которые с большим удовольствием кинуться в любые действия а-ля натюрель. Прибежит и много. А вот смогут ли достичь, большой вопрос. Скорее навредить, потому и огораживалось кол-во народу. 

Какие способности - такие и гуру. Если ученик готов - будет и учитель. Оно как-то должно само сложиться - и форма практики и отношения гуру-ученик. То, что массово делаются ткскззть игрушечные ванги - скорее проблема учеников, нежели Лам. Ламы-то как раз скорее пользу приносят - блессинг на будущие жизни (если принять в качестве теории что принятые дамциги - тоже какбе игрушечные, иначе это полный попадос и тибецкий заговор!)))).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ригпацал-ванг решительно отвергаем, как сомнительную штуку. Мы, капалики, народ простой - нет никаких ригпацал-вангов в наших тантрах.


Вы как тхеравадины прям, "Будда этого не говорил" ))))))  :Wink: 

Дзогпа-ченпо прекрасное учение! Только, думается мне там критерии еще выше, чем для а-йтантры. Был бы дико рад заблуждаться в этом.

----------


## Legba

> Ригпацал-ванг решительно отвергаем, как сомнительную штуку. Мы, капалики, народ простой - нет никаких ригпацал-вангов в наших тантрах.


Мне думается, все там есть. Не побоюсь этого слова - Дзогпа Ченпо просто тибетская версия Дивья Бхавы (соответственно, АЙТ - Вирья Бхавы).
И таки да, подходящих для этого учеников еще меньше.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Мне думается, все там есть. Не побоюсь этого слова - Дзогпа Ченпо просто тибетская версия Дивья Бхавы (соответственно, АЙТ - Вирья Бхавы).
> И таки да, подходящих для этого учеников еще меньше.


Однако, самого ритуала нет. Думается, что он всецело изобретен тибетцами, любящими разные посвящения, т.к. для дзогчена никакого ритуала в общем-то не нужно.

----------


## Legba

> Однако, самого ритуала нет. Думается, что он всецело изобретен тибетцами, любящими разные посвящения, т.к. для дзогчена никакого ритуала в общем-то не нужно.


Строго говоря, там нет ритуала, только процедура. См. "Сокровищница Дхармадхату".
Если ригпа-цал-ванг *входит в состав* другого ванга (как в "Тигле Гьячен") тогда да.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012), Ондрий (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вы как тхеравадины прям, "Будда этого не говорил" )))))) 
> 
> Дзогпа-ченпо прекрасное учение! Только, думается мне там критерии еще выше, чем для а-йтантры. Был бы дико рад заблуждаться в этом.


Критерии знамо выше быть должны. Только передаётся в наше время всем подряд. "А, Вы ещё не получили прямое введение в природу ума?"

----------


## Legba

> Критерии знамо выше быть должны. Только передаётся в наше время всем подряд. "А, Вы ещё не получили прямое введение в природу ума?"


Фокус то получить ))
Впрочем, не знаю, почему уж там критерии *выше*, чем в АЙТ.
В АЙТ тоже, на мой взгляд, вполне заоблачные. И я не уверен, что в коренных текстах упомянуто что-то насчет "отпечатков".
А родиться демоном в результате неправильной практики АЙТ, или сурком в результате неправильной практики Дзогп Ченпо - дело вкуса)))

----------

Ондрий (19.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

ну смотрите, Великое Завершение - наивысшая колесница, а возможное падение - всего лишь до сурка. Как ни крути - лучше АЙТ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Фокус то получить ))
> Впрочем, не знаю, почему уж там критерии *выше*, чем в АЙТ.
> В АЙТ тоже, на мой взгляд, вполне заоблачные. И я не уверен, что в коренных текстах упомянуто что-то насчет "отпечатков".
> А родиться демоном в результате неправильной практики АЙТ, или сурком в результате неправильной практики Дзогп Ченпо - дело вкуса)))


Знамо дело. Я просто прикалываюсь. АЙТ -- это заоблачно. Но почему-то многие считают, что  Дзогчен проще. )))))))))))))))

А рождение нам многим грозит в мире животных.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.07.2012), Дондог (16.08.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Но почему-то многие считают, что  Дзогчен проще. )))))))))))))))


В некотором смысле проще. Поскольку там меньше "культурного бэкграунда" в символизме, 
который надо мучительно разматывать до истоков (если не хочешь просто представлять себя чудищем).
А по требованиям к ученику и Учителю - да, полюбому космос.




> А рождение нам многим грозит в мире животных.


Откуда такая определенность?
Больше всего существ в аду, значит наибольшая вероятность родиться там.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.07.2012), Дондог (16.08.2012), Кунсанг (15.08.2012), Ондрий (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Все это ладно...
давайте вернемся к йогурту!

думаю изменения в вангах пошли после того, что встала необходимость настругать где то подлинного йогурта в габалу. Нацедить его в одну ( 1 ) габалу может как то и удастся, но где его раздобыть на целый стадион... тут без йогурта (который йогурт) ну никак

----------

Bob (16.08.2012), Дондог (16.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Все это ладно...
> давайте вернемся к йогурту!
> 
> думаю изменения в вангах пошли после того, что встала необходимость настругать где то подлинного йогурта в габалу. Нацедить его в одну ( 1 ) габалу может как то и удастся, но где его раздобыть на целый стадион... тут без йогурта (который йогурт) ну никак


Ну, муниты же как-то справляются  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (16.08.2012), Dorje Dugarov (16.08.2012), Дондог (16.08.2012)

----------

